# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan)

## Debs

'Coronation Street' viewers are set to see angry mum Sally Webster report daughter Rosie to the police for having underage sex. 

Sally, played by actress Sally Whitaker, is furious when she discovers the wayward 15-year-old getting intimate with her boyfriend Craig Harris again - just days after she banned them from sleeping together.

Sally had already once ordered Rosie, who is played by actress Helen Flannagan, to take emergency contraception after having sex with the gothic schoolboy, played by Richard Fleeshman.

In a final act of desperation, Sally calls the police to tell them her daughter has been having sex despite being below the age of consent. 

A show insider is quoted in Britain's The Sun newspaper as saying: "Sally's furious. She has already made Rosie take the morning-after pill, which had the girl in tears and made her sick. 

But that didn't do the trick so she does the unthinkable and reports them to the police. Rosie is distraught."

However, the ploy backfires for Sally when the police don't arrest Craig and instead opt to give him a stern talking to.

----------


## CrazyLea

i think sally has gone too far. lol.

----------


## hannah-mj

> i think sally has gone too far. lol.


just a tidge lol!

----------


## alan45

> i think sally has gone too far. lol.


Hopefully the police will inform social services   -   Snooty Sal wont like that   :Nono:

----------


## Daisyduck

i hate that stuck up sally, what she gonna say when rosie gets preggers

----------


## alan45

> i hate that stuck up sally, what she gonna say when rosie gets preggers


OH RAWSIE WHAT HAVE YOU BEEN AT  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i hate that stuck up sally, what she gonna say when rosie gets preggers


Force feed her fish fingers for breakfast, lunch and dinner.

----------


## CrazyLea

haha you two are funny  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

> Force feed her fish fingers for breakfast, lunch and dinner.


Dont forget the beans on toast  :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh get into this century Sally!   :Angry:

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Sally has gone too far, I can't wait to see her face when they don't arrest Craig.

----------


## Siobhan

> Hopefully the police will inform social services   -   Snooty Sal wont like that


OMG alan.. when did dennis die???  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Luna

god this storyline is getting worse!!! wake up corrie!!!!

----------


## alan45

> OMG alan.. when did dennis die???


About a wek after he arrived in Albert Square  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jojo

Its at times like this, that I realise why I don't watch Corrie - she would just do my head in as a parent - which planet is Sally living on!  Now if Rosie was 13 or 14, fine, and ok, 15 is still technically illegal, but look at the survey we had a while back, how many of us had sex prior to 16....... :Angry:

----------


## Siobhan

> About a wek after he arrived in Albert Square


maybe but he was eye candy... he didn't have to act.. nobody was listening

----------


## eastenders mad

I think Social Services should get in touch with Sally cause she is on crazy mother.
Graig and Rosie only have to wait this year because they will both be 16 sometime. so it will not be againist the law.

----------


## shannisrules

going to the police is a bit too far i can see rosie and craig running away together in the future que another leo and demi storyline

----------


## Chris_2k11

> going to the police is a bit too far i can see rosie and craig running away together in the future que another leo and demi storyline


I wouldn't blame Rosie!

----------


## Siobhan

Sally is handling this all wrong and corrie could do a better story with this.. there are lots of underage having sex and maybe they should show Sally been open and honest with Rosie, talking to her (not shouting) about the risks involved and ok not agreeing for them to have sex but not calling the police which will only make them more determined to do it behind peoples backs

----------


## Bree

i dont really like this storyline any more

----------


## sheilamarie

> i dont really like this storyline any more


same here i dont really think rosie and craig will last but maybe it will change into a bit of a demi and leo thing

----------


## Katy

sallys handling it completly why would anyone go to the police. What sort of mother is she. Rooorsie should have listened more at oooorkhill school for girls shouldnt she. I think Sally needs telling Rosies had Sex and grown uo now deal with it!

----------


## jonni

is rosie pregnant then?

----------


## dddMac1

how nice of Sally to report her own Daughter to the police

----------


## Angeltigger

i would cry if anyone did that to me and i would run away

----------


## alan45

Sally is handling this in a totally stupid way. Even though Rawsie and the Goth should not legally have been having sex its not as is if it wasnt consensual. Sally has opened a huge can of worms by reporting the matter to the police. It will have devastating effects on both families. Similarly last nights actions in forcing her daughter to take a tablet against her will amounts to a serious assault and probably borders on child abuse.

----------


## Cornishbabe

Yeh. shes got to remeber her daughter is 15 almost legal and as long as they are being careful it really shouldnt matter. I agree that it borders child abuse. The morning after could make her seriously ill whenbeing foreced to take it for no reason it has bad side effects.

----------


## Keating's babe

Sorry if I'm going off-track..... but anyone know how old is the actor Richard Fleeshman (sp?) who plays Craig?

----------


## Cornishbabe

about 16 Ithink

----------


## Keating's babe

> about 16 Ithink


Thanks CornishBabe.  I'm shocked.  He looked a lot older when he was on Soapstar Superstar.

----------


## Angeltigger

he 16 1/2 told us on soapstar superstar

----------


## Keating's babe

> he 16 1/2 told us on soapstar superstar


I need a lie down to get over the shock.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

> I need a lie down to get over the shock.


*why?*

----------


## eastenders mad

I think Sally needs to relax more or be put on medication lol

----------


## Angeltigger

> I think Sally needs to relax more or be put on medication lol


*yeah she does*

----------


## Keating's babe

> *why?*


I know he is at school in the series, but thought he looked a lot older when I saw him on the soapstar programme.

----------


## Keating's babe

> I think Sally needs to relax more or be put on medication lol


Would ya really go dragging your daughter through down the street like that.  LOL the woman needs locking up.

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah he looks older in real life he don't look like a cute 16 he looks like sexy 18 year old in real life- but that why cilla loved him on Soapstar superstar

----------


## Keating's babe

> yeah he looks older in real life he don't look like a cute 16 he looks like sexy 18 year old in real life- but that why cilla loved him on Soapstar superstar


Yeah I forgot about Cilla fancying him. Well I feel much better now.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Angeltigger

and the rest

----------


## xStephaniex

OMG reporting your own daughter !!! its wrong, sally soooo blooming childish herself ! i mean she'd drop her knickers for any block that would have her ! - only poor kevin atm.

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh. Shes must be mad there are much better ways of sorting this out

----------


## dddMac1

couldn't see this posted 

Stroppy corrie Teen Rosie webster will be left fighting for her life in Intensive care after being run over outside the school gates.the goth girl is busy listening to music though her ear phones as she crosses the road when a car hurtles towards her.she's flung over the bonnet and smashes into the windscreen before being tossed onto the road at posh oakhill Grammer.viewers will see Rosie (helen Flanagan,16)-cling to life as parents Kevin and sally keep a virgil at her bedside.Doctors warn that she may have suffered severe interal injuries as well as concussion,Broken arm,dislocated Shoulder and Facial cuts.and the panic gets worse when ther Forbidden boyfriend craig harris(richard fleeshman 17) arrives believing she may be dead Sally (sally Whittiker 42)  and kevin (michael Le Vell 41) insist on staying at hospital all night to will Rosie on in her battle to survive.a corrie source said ''the Scenes are very powerfull and the outcome has yet to be decided'' some believe it would be wrong to kill rosie off so close to the death of mike baldwin but others believe that true life can't be predicted and anything can happen at any time'' 

Source Daily star

----------


## bakedbean

hummm i dont want Rosie to die she is a great charecter but i cant stick Craig.

----------


## shannisrules

ohhh sounds good so will rosie end up dieing?i hope she doesnt i can see it now craig coming in all worried and sally and kevin telling him queitly to get lost but he doesnt listen

----------


## soapyclean

Sounds like craig will do that anyway, sally blaming him for her death IF she dies???

----------


## CrazyLea

although I like Rosie.. I think it would be interesting if she died lol

----------


## the_watts_rule

The storyline sounds good but I don't think Rosie should be killed off.

----------


## Red08

Sounds like a great storyline but don't really want her to be killed off.

----------


## Siobhan

> Sounds like a great storyline but don't really want her to be killed off.


I think the story is really good as there are loads of kid with Ipods and headphone who just cross without looking and it will really hammer it home. It will be like a road safety advert. We have an advert in ireland which something similar except it is a young guy using his mobile to text

----------


## Red08

> I think the story is really good as there are loads of kid with Ipods and headphone who just cross without looking and it will really hammer it home. It will be like a road safety advert. We have an advert in ireland which something similar except it is a young guy using his mobile to text


I totally agree, the adverts they have out at the moment really hit home when I saw them, just hope some younger people thought the same.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

Sharon Marshel confirmed in this morning there is an accident but Rosie is not "left fighting for her life in Intensive care" she merely breaks her ankle.

----------


## crazygirl

> Sharon Marshel confirmed in this morning there is an accident but Rosie is not "left fighting for her life in Intensive care" she merely breaks her ankle.


yea i laughed when she said that   :Lol:

----------


## Pixie

ah thats a little different then - atleast it means rosie wont be killed off!

----------


## Becksfanz

i really dont want her to be killed off as i like her and craig being together.

----------


## shannisrules

ahhhh rite so she wont end up in hospital or if she does it'll be for a cast, o well at least they wont kill her off

----------


## Rain_

i guess it's just me rosie irritates then?

----------


## Siobhan

> i guess it's just me rosie irritates then?


god no.. she irrates the hell out of me too. Her, david and Sara lou make me want to switch off everytime

----------


## RealityGap

> god no.. she irrates the hell out of me too. Her, david and Sara lou make me want to switch off everytime


me too - oh and Jason and Molly too

----------


## Siobhan

> me too - oh and Jason and Molly too


Molly and her dad should leave.. And what it with Molly's eyes, they are so big they have their own acting part

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont want rosie to die i love her and craig

----------


## Becksfanz

i like Roise but Sarah Lou, oh god, really is annoying! Her whining and jealously! Gr

----------


## Cat2687

Sp everybody has a problem with the young characters then...they could hardly get rid of all the ones you dont like could they......there'd be no characters left

----------


## harvest

Shock Horror...i wonder what she'll do?   :Ponder:  

A sarah-lou n become a teen mum?  :Searchme:  
or a Maria n get rid?  :Searchme:  

it seems like pregnancy is the only storyline for youngsters these days.  :Nono:   i was enjoying the whole john/rosie thing!!

how annoying!  :Wal2l:

----------

sam23 (15-01-2008), tammyy2j (16-11-2007), xStephaniex (23-01-2008)

----------


## Joanne

Is John the dad? She's flirting with a boy in her class isnt she to get John jealous, or keep him interested. The way she is these days I wouldn't be surprised if she started sleeping with him to keep him sweet.

----------


## harvest

Yeah apparently it all comes out about Rosie n John on Christmas day...Kevin goes mad and attacks John and ends up getting arrested.  Then early 2008 Rosie realises she's pregnant...I think it's Johns.  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Yes isn't she suppose to get an abortion? I wonder what Sally will be more mad at - the fact John choose Rosie over her or Rosie's pregnancy

----------


## Katy

Why can't a teenager sllep with someone and not get pregnant. Although i think it could be quite a good storyline especially if Sally finds out.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Why can't a teenager sllep with someone and not get pregnant.


exactly, that's what i liked about the whole Roise-Craig storyline, they wqere good kids who weren't sleeping around and were sensible enough to use protection. Rosie has become a horrible little tart, and i hope this storyline isn't true because it'll just drag the whole cringey thing out even further.

----------


## Abbie

oh no!!!!!!! I hate the whole Rosie and john thing, it just suddenly happened and makes no sense

----------


## CrazyLea

Hmm well I _did_ like the Rosie/John thing; even if she does look like a desperate tart lol. But I didn't want her to get pregnant  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . I'm looking forward to Kevin and Sally's reaction to their affair though.

----------


## Bubblegum

i so hope that this isn't true!
why does she have to get pregnant (Katy i so agree with you). not every teenager does!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Soaps aren't a good advert for contraception are they?  So many unplanned pregnancies!  Time they gave it a rest I think.

----------


## Abbie

> Soaps aren't a good advert for contraception are they?  So many unplanned pregnancies!  Time they gave it a rest I think.


Lol you can say that again, I think this time they just want it to be different cos         she is with an older man and well you know the rest of the story, but I still dont like it

----------


## Chris_2k11

I should of saw this one coming

----------


## Perdita

I agree that we could have done without another pregnancy but look forward to seeing Gail's face when she finds out that Sally's precious daughter is no better than her teenage daughter getting pregnant. Sally must be having a nervous breakdown, passed over by John in favour of Rosie and becoming a granny before she would really like to. :Embarrassment:

----------

alvinsduckie (25-11-2007)

----------


## no1abbafan

I have to admit, I can't get a handle on this storyline - it's all so silly - what power does she have over him, (Rosie and John), why doesn't he leave Fizz, it's all to weird for my liking.

----------


## heardki

Rosie used to be a good kid, but know, she is nothing but a tart, the storyline is becoming stuipd.  Can't even be bother to watch it when Rosie/John come onto the screen.

As for that pouting,  :Crying:  she is worse then Victoria Beckham.  It don't look good, perhaps someone close to her should say she looks like an old cod fish washed up on the sand.

Perhaps she could get a role in the programme Band of Gold, if it returns, she would make a great tart.  :Lol:

----------


## Chloe

> Yeah apparently it all comes out about Rosie n John on Christmas day...Kevin goes mad and attacks John and ends up getting arrested.  Then early 2008 Rosie realises she's pregnant...I think it's Johns.


You can just imagine Sally screaming at John "no wonder you turned me down" etc etc, whilst Kevin is in earshot...

----------


## *-Rooney-*

when does rosie find out that she is pregnant

----------


## Perdita

Can't be long seeing they started the affair late last year, she could be nearly 3 months pregnant now if she fell straight away. I would have thought she was on the contraceptives after she started her relationship with Craig and had to have the "morning after pill".

----------


## Kim

Somehow I've only just seen this thread, but I have to agree with what's been said above. Fair enough it's a good idea to warn teenagers about the risks involved with having unprotected sex, but they just seem to be going on and on and on about pregnancy. If they want to have the same types of storylines, can't they at least change it to STI scares or the characters actually contracting STI's?

----------


## Abbie

I agree as horrible as it sounds they dont bring up STI's enough, thye focus too much on pregnancy which yes is an issue but STI's are just as bad

----------


## Kim

Just as bad or worse I think. Teen pregnancy can't exactly kill, well unless there's complications in birth which soaps haven't really highlighted much either. But yeah it's completely the wrong message they're sending out without really focussing on STI's; it's no wonder teenagers adopt the notion that STI's will never happen to them.

----------


## Siobhan

[quote=Kim;552966]Just as bad or worse I think. Teen pregnancy can't exactly kill, well unless there's complications in birth which soaps haven't really highlighted much either. /quote]

Kim, totally agree.. my niece is very young and has 2 kids and it was only as her last child was born with problems that she has said she is not having any more.. I think if my grandniece was fine then my niece would have had more kids... 
Soaps don't show the other side of pregnancy and birth. the perils of smoking and drinking during pregnancy. The complication that can happen during birth and how much some parent can struggle to bring a child up

----------


## Abbie

I mean I think in the past year we have seen an increase in adverts that are trying to tackle the promblems of STI's

----------


## BeckyBee

[quote=Siobhan;552967]


> Just as bad or worse I think. Teen pregnancy can't exactly kill, well unless there's complications in birth which soaps haven't really highlighted much either. /quote]
> 
> Kim, totally agree.. my niece is very young and has 2 kids and it was only as her last child was born with problems that she has said she is not having any more.. I think if my grandniece was fine then my niece would have had more kids... 
> Soaps don't show the other side of pregnancy and birth. the perils of smoking and drinking during pregnancy. The complication that can happen during birth and how much some parent can struggle to bring a child up


I agree and the teen pregnacies they have shown are not true to life, look at Sarha, that wasn't a true to life teen with a baby, she stayed on at school, held a full time job, future romance's and a big wedding then started a new life in a new country, i know a lot of teen mums & life is nothing like that, it's bloody hard - i had my first child when i was 25 years old, and damn i wish my life was as good as hers. If Rosie is pregers i hope they show a different more true to life example

----------


## Abbie

I just think they have turned Rose into a horrible character, I can see her turning into a Tracey barlow

----------


## Perdita

> I just think they have turned Rose into a horrible character, *I can see her turning into a Tracey barlow*


Oh, I hope not, but you are right,  she has become very precocious.  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

ive never liked her since they changed the actress from the cute little blonde girl to the one they have now. 

I think they should use Sophie more, she is hilarious.

----------


## Abbie

I wonder what the actress is like who plays Rosie

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder what the actress is like who plays Rosie


I think I once read that they are not unlike each other, she certainly enjoys playing the character.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

if this spoiler is true shouldnt have rosie found out by now that she is up the duff since shes not been with john since christmas, therefore she would be approx 6 weeks,

----------


## Abbie

> ive never liked her since they changed the actress from the cute little blonde girl to the one they have now. 
> 
> I think they should use Sophie more, she is hilarious.


I love sophie, she cracks me up everytime  :Lol: 




> if this spoiler is true shouldnt have rosie found out by now that she is up the duff since shes not been with john since christmas, therefore she would be approx 6 weeks,


Well I dont know, cos remember Sonia from Eastenders? She didnt find out till she was in labour

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah thats true but i think that only worked because sonia was a bigger character, and didnt notice weight gain. Rosie is a stick

----------


## LostVoodoo

> yeah thats true but i think that only worked because sonia was a bigger character, and didnt notice weight gain. Rosie is a stick


no she's not. and the whole not-noticing-she-was-pregnant thing was the whole point of the storyline for sonia (a fairly rubbish one at that), whereas this wouldn't be. unless they suddenly throw this storyline in asap i think we can hope that its been abandonned.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> if this spoiler is true shouldnt have rosie found out by now that she is up the duff since shes not been with john since christmas, therefore she would be approx 6 weeks,


She wouldn't necessarily suspect she was pregnant yet, but I hope she isn't personally.  Too many unplanned babies in Soaps!

----------


## *funky*monkey*

Yeah Sophie's Really Funny... Not Liking Rosie at ALL! :Nono:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well you know what they say about kids, you never get 2 the same (thats def the case in my family with me and my bro)

I wish the never changed rosie - she went from a nice girl who was in a serious relationship with craig to a slapper who just goes about to ruin relationships

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street minx Rosie Webster - played by 18-year-old Helen Flanagan - drops the bombshell of all bombshells on her boss Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) next week when she exposes Carla (Alison King) and Liam's (Rob James-Collier) affair. Put out when Tony turns down her offer of a night of passion, Rosie sees red and shows him the video clip of Carla and Liam kissing on her mobile phone. Helen chats to us about her saucy underwear scenes, her desire to become a Rovers barmaid and Rosie's 'disappearance'.

Rosie's disappointed when Tony takes Carla to the fashion awards instead of her, isn't she?
"Yeah, she goes into The Rovers all dolled up, showing off to the rest of the factory girls but Kevin, her dad, says 'you're not going out dressed like that'. When Tony turns up, Rosie suggests that they go for a drink somewhere a bit better than The Rovers. Tony completely shows Rosie up in front of everyone, though, when he tells her that he's taking Carla instead. She's so upset by it, it's such a big deal for her."

Rosie has no remorse about telling Kevin that she stole all of his business papers from the garage to give to Tony. Does she have a conscience?
"She told him because she was frustrated and he was being horrible. She's overcome with emotion when she blurts it out, but at the time, she never deliberately went out to hurt her family. She had her own interests at heart first, but she genuinely thought she was helping her family."

The writers are giving you some fantastic comedy/classic bitch lines, aren't they?
"Absolutely. I'm really lucky because the scriptwriters have been giving me great material. Some of the material which I'm filming at the moment is quite challenging, too, which is great for me."

After the disappointment with the fashion awards, Rosie capitalises on Tony's generosity when he takes her for a slap-up meal, doesn't she?
"Tony takes her to a hotel spa and they have a nice meal together but Rosie has another trick up her sleeve and passes a folded napkin over to him with a room key wrapped in it. When Tony goes upstairs, she's sat there waiting for him in saucy underwear!"

The hotel scenes are some of the sauciest you've ever filmed, aren't they? What was your reaction when you heard you'd be standing on national TV in skimpy underwear?
"It didn't bother me to be honest. I'm quite comfortable about my body. And with the show going out at 7.30, we have to be quite careful and make sure everything's thought through because children might be watching, so I knew it wasn't going to be too risquÃ©."

Tony's reaction isn't quite what she's looking for is it?
"He outright rejects her. She's angry with him because she feels like he's been leading her on. I think Tony's taken it a little too far with Rosie and he should have seen Rosie as a girl with a crush. But his reaction pushes her to reveal Carla's big secret - her affair with Liam."

Why has Rosie kept the video secret for all this time?
"Rosie's a very clever girl. She does have a nasty streak to her, but she's cunning and she knew that the video footage would come into use at some point."

And the week after Tony discovers the truth about Carla and Liam, Rosie seemingly disappears off the face of the Earth, doesn't she?
"Well, let's just say she's upset a lot of people and she's not very happy, so you'll just have to wait and see what happens." 

We don't know how Liam's going to die, but Rosie's the catalyst for his death. How do you feel to be inadvertently responsible for the demise of one of Corrie's most popular characters?
"I think Rosie's take on that would be that Carla was having an affair, so it's really her fault, not Rosie's. She only plays a small part in that chain of events."

It's not long until Rosie's 18 and legally be able to drink. Are you looking forward to getting more scenes in The Rovers?
"I've had quite a few scenes in The Rovers lately and that's been fantastic, but I'm definitely looking forward to more. It'd be great if Rosie had her first drink thrown over her and I'd love for Rosie to be a Corrie barmaid. I don't know if the producers will ever go down that route, but it'd be amazing if they did."

----------

alan45 (16-09-2008), tammyy2j (16-09-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope Rosie permanently disappears

----------


## heardki

Pity they don't kill Rosie off instead of Liam.

She as got to be the worst actress in soapland

----------


## Katy

Definitly its that expression she does on her face. Its a shame the dissapearence isnt a permanent one.

----------


## no1abbafan

Femme Fatale she is definately not, she is the worst actress I have seen in a long time.

----------


## Chris_2k11

She loves herself

----------


## lizann

Rosie Webster terrible character

Helen Flanagan terrible arrogant actress

----------


## LostVoodoo

here here, rosie would be quite a fun charcater if the girl who played her was not so cringe-worthily awful!

----------

chudge (18-09-2008)

----------


## lizann

> Rosie Webster is locked up in a disused attic. 
> 
> The fearful babe is almost unrecognisable as she sits alone on a dusty old bed contemplating her fate.
> 
> And just like poor Rosie, viewers of the ITV1 soap have been in the dark as to her whereabouts since she disappeared a couple of weeks ago. 
> 
> But the terrified teenager is being held captive after being snatched off the street. 
> 
> Bosses are keeping tight-lipped about the identity of her captor but with evil businessman Tony Gordon set to do away with Liam Connor this week heâs got to be the number one suspect. 
> ...


Pity she isnt locked up permanently

----------

alvinsduckie (15-10-2008)

----------


## alan45

> Rosie Webster is locked up in a disused attic. 
> 
> The fearful babe is almost unrecognisable as she sits alone on a dusty old bed contemplating her fate.
> 
> And just like poor Rosie, viewers of the ITV1 soap have been in the dark as to her whereabouts since she disappeared a couple of weeks ago. 
> 
> But the terrified teenager is being held captive after being snatched off the street. 
> 
> Bosses are keeping tight-lipped about the identity of her captor but with evil businessman Tony Gordon set to do away with Liam Connor this week heâs got to be the number one suspect. 
> ...


ROFPMSL :Lol:

----------


## BeckyBee

> Rosie Webster is locked up in a disused attic. 
> 
> The fearful babe is almost unrecognisable as she sits alone on a dusty old bed contemplating her fate.
> 
> And just like poor Rosie, viewers of the ITV1 soap have been in the dark as to her whereabouts since she disappeared a couple of weeks ago. 
> 
> But the terrified teenager is being held captive after being snatched off the street. 
> 
> Bosses are keeping tight-lipped about the identity of her captor but with evil businessman Tony Gordon set to do away with Liam Connor this week heâs got to be the number one suspect. 
> ...


It's clear who has taken her in my opinion, will possibly be turning off Corrie again after this week, i can't do with another big Rosie storyline again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Perdita

Mystery has surrounded Rosieâs sudden disappearance for weeks. Did Tony take her? Did someone else? Or has she simply done a runner? 
Finally, her whereabouts are revealed â sheâs being held captive by John! 

âIn his troubled state of mind, he just thinks heâs teaching her a lesson,â reveals Graeme Hawley, who plays John. 

At the start of the week, we see dishevelled Rosie in a dingy room â with John. She demands to know when she can leave. 

âHe canât let her go yet. After finding Rosie drunk outside a club, similar to last time, he locked her in his car again and this time drove her to his late granâs house,â reveals Graeme. 

And the teen has been locked up in the loft of the deserted house ever since! 

âEvery day that he doesnât free Rosie, it gets worse,â adds Graeme. âIt becomes more and more difficult to let her go.â 

John promises to release her when he has told Fiz. And he buys himself some more time when he makes Rosie send a postcard to her parents saying that she is fine. 

However, when Fiz tells John that she has booked a holiday for them, he has to warn Rosie that soon he wonât be around for a few days. 

Later, terrified at the thought of being left completely alone, Rosie makes a bid for freedom! 

John comes home from work to find her missing and searches the house â until he finds a petrified Rosie hiding in the shower. 

âHe gets her back into the loft and Rosie accepts defeat,â says Graeme. âShe is not going to get out.â

----------


## tammyy2j

RACY Rosie Webster turns into a glamour girl and sends her parents into a rage.

The Streetâs sex bomb poses provocatively for a steamy centre-page spread as she takes revenge on her weirdo former lover John Stape by telling all to a newspaper.

Rosie was kidnapped and held hostage by the maniac, who has now been jailed.

And â as revealed in your Daily Star last month â she decides to cash in on her ordeal by selling her story to the Weatherfield Gazette.

Rosie (Helen Flanagan, 19) insists the headline should read âMy weeks of hellâ and the story must include the line: âMy biggest fear was creepy John Stape would make me his slave.â

But in tonightâs episodes her long-suffering parents Sally and Kevin (Sally Whittaker, 45, and Michael Le Vell, 43) hit the roof when they open the paper and spot their scantily-clad daughter.

Disgusted Kevin tells her: âYouâve made a mockery out of the whole thing. 

âYour mum and me were worried sick imagining all the sick and terrible things that could have happened to you and you cash in on it all by flaunting your body all over the papers. Iâm ashamed of you.â

It is not the first time fans have seen Helen in her undies. 

She peeled off in a bid to seduce her boss Tony Gordon (Gray OâBrien, 40) in a hotel room. 

But she is not the only daughter causing Kevin and Sally heartache tonight.

They discover a pregnancy test in the bin and blame Rosie.

But they are shocked when her little sister Sophie (Brooke Vincent, 16) admits she took the test and it was positive.

Mechanic Kevin blows a gasket, vowing to find the father and give him a good pasting

See the uproar over Rosie in tonightâs shows on ITV1 at 7.30pm and 8.30pm.

----------

bingojuls (05-06-2009)

----------


## alan45

> RACY Rosie Webster turns into a glamour girl and sends her parents into a rage.
> 
> The Streetâs sex bomb poses provocatively for a steamy centre-page spread as she takes revenge on her weirdo former lover John Stape by telling all to a newspaper.
> 
> Rosie was kidnapped and held hostage by the maniac, who has now been jailed.
> 
> And â as revealed in your Daily Star last month â she decides to cash in on her ordeal by selling her story to the Weatherfield Gazette.
> 
> Rosie (Helen Flanagan, 19) insists the headline should read âMy weeks of hellâ and the story must include the line: âMy biggest fear was creepy John Stape would make me his slave.â
> ...


This has already been mentioned in the episode spoilers :Lweek:

----------


## alan45

CORRIE bitch Rosie Webster is to land a huge windfall â from her KIDNAPPER.
Power-hungry Rosie goes on a spending spree with John Stapeâs dosh.

But cocky Rosie soon becomes âWeatherfieldâs most hatedâ after splashing cash on a sports car, designer gear â and a share in Underworld.


Disgraced teacher John (Graeme Hawley) sends her money from jail hoping it will make amends after he kept her banged up at his granâs. The cash is from the sale of the house.

A source said: âJohn feels guilty. He thinks sheâll forgive him because of the money.

âHe hopes it will mean heâs accepted back into Weatherfield when heâs let out of prison.â

But teen Rosie (Helen Flanagan) â who sold her story and posed for snaps to cash in on her kidnap â lets the bonanza go to her head.

The Underworld girls are seething when Rosie, an office assistant at the knicker factory, buys into the business after new boss Luke Strong (Craig Kelly) hits cash problems.

The insider said: âThe factory girls are furious Rosie will suddenly become one of their bosses.

âAnd wonât she just let them all know it. Sheâll become Weatherfieldâs most hated overnight.â

----------


## Abigail

Woah, Rosie buying a stake in Underworld?  :EEK!:  That's *bad*. She doesn't strike me as the sort of person who has business sense.

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha i like the sound of this!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Will she have her stake for long though? She has no business sense and I reckon when Carla comes back, she will become top dog again, hopefully sacking Rosie in the process.  :Smile:  I feel sorry for the machinists already, she will make their lives hell  :Big Grin:

----------


## walsh2509

> CORRIE bitch Rosie Webster is to land a huge windfall â from her KIDNAPPER.
> Power-hungry Rosie goes on a spending spree with John Stapeâs dosh.
> 
> But cocky Rosie soon becomes âWeatherfieldâs most hatedâ after splashing cash on a sports car, designer gear â and a share in Underworld.
> 
> 
> Disgraced teacher John (Graeme Hawley) sends her money from jail hoping it will make amends after he kept her banged up at his granâs. The cash is from the sale of the house.
> 
> A source said: âJohn feels guilty. He thinks sheâll forgive him because of the money.
> ...



 LOVE IT !   :Cheer:   :Cheer:   Come on Rosie ... I love it when she drives the others up the wall.

----------


## LostVoodoo

how much money is Stape giving her?! ok i can understand he might have enough for her to spend on a naff car (can she even drive?) but a share in a business? he was an english teacher and then a cab driver!

----------


## Abigail

The money comes from the sale of his house.

----------

LostVoodoo (19-03-2009)

----------


## lizann

So Tony, Luke and Rosie will all own Underworld - great team  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I wish Rosie would take a permanent holiday fast

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE minx Rosie Webster is to get into men's underwear - by designing sexy boxer shorts. 
She buys up shares in knicker factory Underworld with compensation money from kidnapper John Stape. 

And the 18-year-old secretary draws up some daring designs. 

She forces new business partners Luke Strong (Craig Kelly) and Tony Gordon (Gray O'Brien) to take her raunchy plans seriously. 

She tells the pair: "My ideas look absolutely amazing in my head. I know it will work. 

All I need to do is get the underpants down on paper and we'll all be rich."

Murderer Tony is furious at Rosie's attitude and insists she's getting ideas above her station. 

Luke winds him up even more by feeding Rosie's ego. 

He promises to make samples of her designs and send them to the factory's biggest clients so they can give feedback. 

Rosie is thrilled and screams excitedly: "Watch out Calvin Klein - here I come!" 

Insiders on the ITV1 soap say the cheery storyline will be a change for Rosie actress Helen Flanagan - after her character was kidnapped by former teacher John. 

He tries to make up for the crime while in prison by selling his grandmother's home, where he imprisoned Rosie, and giving the teen the cash. 

A Corrie insider said: "Helen's had some harrowing storylines so it's nice for her to do something a little lighter. 

"Rosie went through hell when she was kidnapped. But she has bounced back and, as long as she's got some money in her pocket, she feels able to start again. 

"She's determined to make it big - and men's underpants are something she knows a lot about!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's teen temptress Rosie Webster - played by 19-year-old Helen Flanagan - has a huge influx of cash coming her way in the next few weeks to the tune of Â£150,000, which serves to turn the head of Underworld co-owner Luke Strong (Craig Kelly). When John Stape (Graeme Hawley) - the man who kidnapped her at the end of last year - hands over the sale proceeds from the house in which he kept her locked away for seven weeks, Luke takes a keen interest in the wannabe WAG purely in the hope of securing additional investment in the factory. With a wedge of cash in-hand and a good looking businessman requiring a fund injection of his own, what will Rosie do with her new-found wealth? We gave Helen a call to find out more.

Rosie has her eye on yet another boss of her's - what is it with Rosie and bosses?
"I think she's attracted to the power and money. Rosie's knows that she can use her womanly wiles to get what she wants. In the long run, she wants a life away from Weatherfield. She wants to be rich when she's older and aspires to be like Carla - gorgeous, sexy and wearing designer clothes.

"Thinking about it, Rosie's actually tried it on with all of her bosses! They've all knocked her back apart from Luke and now she's thinking: 'I've finally got one!'"

What is it about Luke?
"There is this chemistry between them. Luke's charming, though, and obviously very attractive. He's got this cheeky side, too."

Is Rosie driven by money?
"It's not wholly about the money. She's more driven by glamour and power. She definitely gets it off her mum! You should hear Sally when Rosie gets the Â£150,000 from John Stape. Sally's wanting Rosie to spend the money on a hot tub in the garden! Ideas always above her station!"

So Rosie gets a visiting order from Johnâ¦
"Yeah, what happens is that John writes Rosie a letter from prison. He's riddled with guilt after kidnapping her at the end of last year and he's trying to make it right. He has the Â£150,000 inheritance from the sale of his grandma's house, so he decides to give all the money to Rosie to clear his conscience. Rosie doesn't know about the money when she gets the letter, but she's intrigued about why he wants to see her. She goes to the prison and she's shocked by his offer, but she sees it as compensation!"

What does she do with the money?
"She just flaunts it around to annoy everyone and splurges it on champagne, big shopping trips, a Â£3,000 handbag and a flash new sports car which she calls her 'new baby'!"

Does the money turn Luke's head?
"Yeah, there was an attraction before the money and Rosie's cottoned onto it. She's not stupid, though, and sees that there's more of an attraction there now she has some money to her name - she even says it to him - but Rosie's playing Luke at his own game. She knows that once she's invested in Underworld, she can saunter in the next day knowing that she's sleeping with the boss, she wadded with cash and she's going to become one of the bosses, too! She's on a cloud!"

Rosie's into older men, but do you not wish that they'd bring in a younger guy for her?
"I love working with the younger cast, but it's also nice working with the older cast, too. You become good friends and they teach you so much [because they're so experienced]. I did have a scene with Lucien [Laviscount] who plays the gorgeous Ben and they were at this BBQ and Rosie decided to flirt outrageously with him. That was really fun to play, but I think I scared the poor boy to death!"

Sally Whittaker and Michael Le Vell are your second parents now â what's it like working with them?
"It's really lovely. It's a great little family unit. Me and Brooke [Vincent] are actually like sisters. We make each other laugh so much. The atmosphere's great between us and our favourite scenes to do are in the Websters' - we can just play around with the material because we all know each other so well.

Are you looking forward to Alison King's return?
"I can't wait for Ali to come back! I really get on so well with her, she's so lovely. When Carla returns to the Street, I think she'll be putting Rosie back in her place and have her back on tea duty!"

*Rosie on Kevin's affair and Tony's downfall*


Coronation Street's Rosie Webster's (Helen Flanagan) bank balance increases by a fair few grand in a couple of weeks' time when John Stape (Graeme Hawley) has an attack of the guilties and decides to hand over his Â£150,000 inheritance from the sale of his grandma's house.

With a stash of cash in hand, Rosie flaunts her new wealth around the Street, enjoying champagne in the Rovers, a shopping trip to buy a Â£3k handbag and a flashy new sports car. All her mum Sally (Sally Whittaker) wants, however, is a hot tub in the garden. Classic Mrs Webster. 

Add into that the extra attention she begins to receive from Underworld boss Luke Strong (Craig Kelly) and it looks like Rosie's onto a winner... 

Last week, I managed to catch up with Helen during a break filming at Corrie. Click here to read the main part of the interview. Read on, however, for some bonus helpings of storyline goodness. 

What was your reaction to the Molly and Kevin affair storyline when you first heard about it?
"I think it'll be brilliant. I was filming a scene the other day when Rosie nearly walked in on them together and I couldn't watch it! I actually felt like my dad was having an affair right in front of my eyes!"

What do you think Rosie would say?
"Rosie can be a bit of a bitch, but she does have a heart and I think she'll be devastated. That'd really upset her and even though she thinks her mum's a pain in the backside, she loves her mum and dad. It'd be a big wake-up call for Rosie and would probably make her more mature."

Would you like Rosie to be involved in Tony Gordon's downfall?
"It'd be lovely to be, but it's such a big storyline. It'll be interesting to see how it all unravels. It's going to be huge. I don't think Rosie's ever forgiven Tony for that time when she dressed up for him in that skimpy underwear in the hotel, though!"

Is there anybody that you've not had a scene with that you'd love to work with?
"My favourites on the Street are Malcolm Hebden who plays Norris and Maggie Jones who plays Blanche. They are legends. I've had a few scenes with Norris and Blanche's one-liners are hilarious. When I'm watching at home, they make me laugh so much. 

"I've heard that I have a few scenes coming up with Kym Marsh, who I get on really well with, so I'm looking forward to that. Everything she does is really natural. We're 'love rivals' on-screen, tooâ¦But really there's no competition is there?! I'm not much of a rival! Luke'll just choose Kym anyway!"

----------


## lizann

Oh God i hate Rosie

----------


## Hannelene

I can't believe all of this is going to happen. I would like Rosie to be involved in Tony's downfall but I heard that Luke attempts to take advantage of her new found wealth.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Helen Flanagan is set to thrill her fans with a raunchy strip on Corrieâs famous cobbles.

The gorgeous 18-year-old won an army of admirers when she appeared in the soap wearing a saucy corset. 

Now bosses want the babe to do it again â and this time they are making the scenes even sexier. 

Helen, who plays feisty Rosie Webster, will strip down to sexy Agent Provocateur undies, including stockings and suspenders, in a saucy story*line to be screened next month. 

The heat is on when she spots her ex Luke Strong (Craig Kelly, 38) getting intimate with Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh, 33) on the balcony of his flat. 

She rushes home and puts on high heels and her most revealing lingerie, concealing it all under a coat. As Luke and Michelle continue to snog on the balcony, Rosie confronts the pair. 


And after trading insults with Michelle she whips off her coat to reveal her curves and asks: âIs your temperature rising, Luke?â 

Michelle tells her: âPut it away, Rosie, and try to have some dignity.â 

But the raunchy babe knows her strip show has had the effect she wanted and walks off, sexily dragging her coat behind her.

----------


## Hannelene

Oh Rosie  :Sad: 
So cheap and tacky!

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street's Rosie Webster is set to strip off as she attempts to become Weatherfield's answer to Jordan.

The teenager dresses in provocative underwear to pose for a portfolio of sexy photographs and later wears a skimpy outfit as she starts work as a vodka promotions girl.

The storyline comes just weeks after the character stripped off in scenes which were deemed too raunchy to be shown before the watershed in the ITV1 soap.

The new plot causes a headache for Rosie's parents Sally and Kevin, who are horrified when their neighbours get a glimpse of the snaps.

Helen Flanagan, who plays Rosie, says she is thrilled with the latest episodes: "This is the perfect career for Rosie, she is like so many girls out there who read the celeb mags every week and want to be like Katie Price or celebs from shows like Big Brother.

"But yet again it does all go wrong for her as she is exploited by the photographer, but even that doesnât seem to put her off. She sees it as a way to make money quick without having to do much hard work!"

----------


## Abbie

oh no!

why couldnt Tony have killed her off instead

----------


## Hannelene

This could be so funny as Rosie likes to believe or think she is what all men desire!

----------


## triciajohn

So is Sophie Webster really pregnant this time? i thought the pregnancy test was found in the bin last year when she was crying out for attention!

----------


## Perdita

Is she supposed to be pregnant? She made a vow of chastity until marriage, so unlikely she would have slept with anyone. She has just split with Ben because he made a pass at Ryan's mum

Anyway, this thread is about Rosie Webster, not Sophie

----------


## LostVoodoo

what made me laugh about Rosie last night was when she freaked out when Graham saw her photos and started perving over her, what does she expect being a glamour model involves?!

----------


## Perdita

Graeme is supposed to get an unexpected  love interest ... maybe him and Rosie get together  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

that would be unexpected lol

----------


## Hannelene

Would Rosie ever go for Graham?
I wpuld of said no but Rosie did sleep with John Stape and he was hardly her type!

----------


## Dazzle

> ... but Rosie did sleep with John Stape and he was hardly her type!


I think Rosie slept with John Stape because she enjoyed having power over an older man, rather than that she fancied him.

----------


## Hannelene

I think she liked John Stape I don't think it was about power games

----------


## Perdita

RACY Rosie Webster hits the roof on Monday nightâs show after being conned by a dodgy glamour photographer.

The wannabe Jordan (Helen Flanagan, 19) is horrified when a photo is altered to appear as if a man is grabbing her boobs. To make matters worse, the snap is used in an advert for a drain company. 

Daily Star

----------


## Katy

Will she ever learn.

----------


## LostVoodoo

a drain company? LOL

----------


## Hannelene

Drains?
What has this got to do with drains?

----------


## Perdita

I expect the advert is for a drain company rather than lingerie, which is what silly Rosie would have believed

----------


## LalaGaga

What another boring story line.

----------


## Abbie

> Will she ever learn.


Nope shes not capable, she goes from one dull annoying thig to another

----------


## PILKY

> Will she ever learn.


no she wont

----------


## Perdita

ROSIE Webster’s modelling career continues to drive her dad nuts – leading him into a fight in the Rovers Return.

The glam girl’s latest move is posing for pictures plugging peanuts.

And the ad campaign she signs up for features her posing in a bikini for photos hidden behind packets of nuts on sale in pubs – including the Rovers.

As punters buy the nuts more of Rosie is revealed, with Eddie Windass and Lloyd Mullaney leading the charge to chomp their way to an ogle. But Kev is furious when  he finds out what’s happening and storms into the Rovers to give the pair what for.

And when Eddie retaliates by making a sleazy comment about Rosie, Kevin completely loses it. He grabs him by the scruff of his neck and threatens to knock his lights out.

Lloyd tries to calm him down but ends up making the situation even worse. A Coronation Street insider said: “Rosie decides to go ahead with her boob job despite finding out about mum Sally’s breast cancer."

“She desperate to raise the money she needs for the operation and takes on all the modelling work she can get."

“She’s more than happy to show off her curves and has absolutely no problem stripping off. But poor Kevin can’t handle it, especially when the likes of Eddie and Lloyd are leering over his daughter. She’ll always be his little girl and although he can’t stop her pursuing her dream of becoming a glamour model he can sure as hell make certain all the locals know how he feels about it."

“Kevin’s under a lot of pressure at the moment what with his wife Sally having been diagnosed with cancer. And there’s the small matter of his affair with his best mate’s wife Molly Dobbs. It’s not a good time for Kevin and anyone who crosses him does so at their own risk.”

Fans of the ITV1 soap will be able to watch the drama as Kevin loses his temper with Eddie a week tomorrow. 

Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2010), PILKY (18-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE sex kitten Rosie Webster is caught out next month when she agrees to a new job without realising she has to go topless.

The Weatherfield babe is still pursuing her career as a promotions girl. 

And she is thrilled when she lands another lucrative contract. 

But Rosie â played by gorgeous actress Helen Flanagan, 20 â is left stunned when she arrives at the photoshoot and the snapper expects her to get her boobs out. 

A show insider laughs: âAs you can imagine it doesnât go down too well and she storms off in a right huff.

âShe tells her boyfriend Jason about her âordealâ and he says he would back her if she wanted to launch herself as a glamour model because sheâs got a great pair.

âBut that doesnât go down too well with Rosie either.â 

She lets rip at her agent for putting her up for such an X-rated role. But Rosie is in for an even bigger shock later next month. 

We can reveal that her sleazy agent turns out to be her mum Sallyâs new fella. 

Jeff (Steven Houghton, 39) meets Sally (Sally Dynevor, 47) in the Rovers and the pair start dating. 

But their future is put on the line when newly-single Sally finds out that he has been moonlighting under a different name.   :EEK!: 

Daily Star

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

I have to say that given what we've seen of Rosie so far, I would have thought she wouldn't be averse to going topless. In fact it actually seems out of character that she would object.

----------

alan45 (26-01-2011), tammyy2j (26-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I have to say that given what we've seen of Rosie so far, I would have thought she wouldn't be averse to going topless. In fact it actually seems out of character that she would object.


Very true

----------


## parkerman

Of course, it could be wishful thinking on my part..... :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

> Of course, it could be wishful thinking on my part.....


Be careful what you say as the PC brigade are watching and you might get an Andy Gray

----------


## Perdita

> CORRIE sex kitten Rosie Webster is caught out next month when she agrees to a new job without realising she has to go topless.
> 
> The Weatherfield babe is still pursuing her career as a promotions girl. 
> 
> And she is thrilled when she lands another lucrative contract. 
> 
> But Rosie â played by gorgeous actress Helen Flanagan, 20 â is left stunned when she arrives at the photoshoot and the snapper expects her to get her boobs out. 
> 
> A show insider laughs: âAs you can imagine it doesnât go down too well and she storms off in a right huff.
> ...


Pic of Steven Houghton   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> We can reveal that her sleazy agent turns out to be her mum Sallyâs new fella. 
> 
> Jeff (Steven Houghton, 39) meets Sally (Sally Dynevor, 47) in the Rovers and the pair start dating. 
> 
> But their future is put on the line when newly-single Sally finds out that he has been moonlighting under a different name.  
> 
> Daily Star


That sounds good.  Be great to see Sally's face when she finds out!  :Big Grin:

----------


## walsh2509

> Pic of Steven Houghton




 Put a few stones on him and a few weeks growth , and it would be the Owen the builder

----------


## alan45

> Put a few stones on him and a few weeks growth , and it would be the Owen the builder


Actually I think he looks very like Charlie Stubbs

----------


## Siobhan

maybe Tracey will die of fright when she sees him thinking Charlie is back from the dead  :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan will take a three-month break from the soap later this year, it has been revealed.

The actress, who plays Rosie Webster on the ITV1 show, is to take time out from her Weatherfield role in the summer because she wants to spend more time with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair, the News of the World reports.

Flanagan is said to have asked her Corrie bosses for time off to coincide with the end of the football season, when Swansea City player Sinclair will be free.

A source told the newspaper: "At the moment she and Scott spend hours on the phone. They meet when they can but this will test if they can be a full-time couple.

"Helen can't wait. She wants to be with him all the time. The only problem will be when they go back to their normal lives, hundreds of miles apart."

Speaking of the impact on Corrie, the insider added: "The writers have done some clever, funny writing to explain her absence."

Flanagan started dating Sinclair in late 2009.

DS

----------


## LostVoodoo

wish i was allowed three months off work to hang out with my bf...

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> wish i was allowed three months off work to hang out with my bf...


Voodoo do you have a big chest and are bright as a blackout? If you have answered "Yes" to any of these questions then you can half three months off to hang out with your boyfriend.  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> Voodoo do you have a big chest and are bright as a blackout? If you have answered "Yes" to any of these questions then you can half three months off to hang out with your boyfriend.


If you answered yes to just the first question you can hang out with me if you like. :Big Grin:

----------


## Siobhan

I don't understand the question and finding it hard to type as my boobs keep getting in the way

----------


## parkerman

You're giving me hot flushes, Shiv....

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Voodoo do you have a big chest and are bright as a blackout? If you have answered "Yes" to any of these questions then you can half three months off to hang out with your boyfriend.


it's not bad as chests go, but i do have a masters degree - oh well back to the grindstone for me! ;)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I don't understand the question and finding it hard to type as my boobs keep getting in the way


OMG I just thought it was me who suffered from this.  It must have been a man who designed the keyboard.  There's just no were to place your boobs when your working.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan will take a three-month break from the soap later this year, it has been revealed.
> 
> The actress, who plays Rosie Webster on the ITV1 show, is to take time out from her Weatherfield role in the summer because she wants to spend more time with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair, the News of the World reports.
> 
> Flanagan is said to have asked her Corrie bosses for time off to coincide with the end of the football season, when Swansea City player Sinclair will be free.
> 
> A source told the newspaper: "At the moment she and Scott spend hours on the phone. They meet when they can but this will test if they can be a full-time couple.
> 
> "Helen can't wait. She wants to be with him all the time. The only problem will be when they go back to their normal lives, hundreds of miles apart."
> ...


Why dont they just axe her

----------


## Chloe O'brien

:EEK!:   :EEK!:  Perdy what a terrible thing to say. They can't axe Rawsie. We love her.

----------


## Perdita

T'was Tammy who wants her axed .. not me   :Nono:   :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perdy what a terrible thing to say. They can't axe Rawsie. We love her.


U serious  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

Actually the character of RAWSIE is starting to grow on me. I think she is hilarious with her OTT behaviour and poor old Jason follows her around like a love lost puppy. The recent story where she borrowed Kevs baby for a photoshoot and returned with the wrong one was pure comedy genius and shows what an airheaded bimbo she is

----------

Chloe O'brien (04-03-2011), parkerman (03-03-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tbh the character and the actress who plays her is way OTT imo I could do without her on the show

----------


## parkerman

If the character is OTT the actress needs to be as well. You can't have an OTT character played by a demure little blue stocking. 

I agree with Alan on this. I think Rawsie is another great comic character in the Coronation Street tradition.

----------

alan45 (04-03-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Tbh the character and the actress who plays her is way OTT imo I could do without her on the show


At least she can act unlike Kate Plank who is totally rubbish and a pointless character. I honestly thought when her sponsor left Corrie we had seen the last of her

----------


## tammyy2j

> At least *she can act* unlike Kate Plank who is totally rubbish and a pointless character. I honestly thought when her sponsor left Corrie we had seen the last of her


 :Lol:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> U serious


Yeah.  As Alan says she is complety bonkers. I just laugh at her antics.

----------


## alan45

> Yeah.  As Alan says she is complety bonkers. I just laugh at her antics.


She is really pitiful to watch. The storyline for bringing her back was so incredulous it was farcical. She sickens my happiness everytime she appears on screen. The sooner she goes the better. Corrie doesnt need her.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She is really pitiful to watch. The storyline for bringing her back was so incredulous it was farcical. She sickens my happiness everytime she appears on screen. The sooner she goes the better. Corrie doesnt need her.


U talking about Rosie or Tracey?

----------


## Perdita

Alan means Traceyluv and I totally agree with him

----------


## alan45

SEXY Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan is the soap’s latest star to get her own spin-off show.

Coronation Street's Helen Flanagan will star in a new programme that will follow her fame-obsessed character Rosie Webster as she makes her bid for model stardom.

It is set to start online but TV insiders reckon it will make it to the small screen sooner rather than later.

The busty actress will film scenes away from the famous cobbles once the details have been finalised.

It is rumoured wannabe model Rosie will head to London hoping to become the next Katie Price or Sophie Howard.

Helen, 21, a real-life WAG who is dating Swansea City winger Scott Sinclair, 21, is very excited about the spin-off on itv.com/corrie.

She will follow in the footsteps of Gary’s Army Diaries and Ken And Deirdre’s Bedtime Stories.

With Helen’s sex appeal and popularity, bosses reckon she has what it takes for her very own show on ITV2. 

A Corrie insider said: “Helen is thrilled they’re planning to use her character like this. Everyone has been joking that Rosie’s reality TV show could be bigger than Jordan’s.

“We’ve all been watching her desperate attempts at trying to make it ever since she announced to her TV parents Kevin and Sally that she wanted to be a famous glamour model.

“The writers have already come up with a few ideas about what she can get up to in the Big Smoke.”

Helen is one of the soap world’s hottest actresses and has once again been nominated for Sexiest Female at this year’s British Soap Awards.

A Coronation Street spokeswoman said: “Following huge successes with recent online-only content we will continue to commission innovative material which complements the main ITV1 show and provides something unique for the viewer.”


Daily Star

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Alan your a man of the world. What kind of wine does go with baked beans?

----------


## alan45

> Alan your a man of the world. What kind of wine does go with baked beans?


Buckfast or Mundies Special Reserve

----------

Chloe O'brien (20-03-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Aye you canny beat a bottle of Buckie  :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has reportedly signed a new 12-month contract.

The actress, who plays Rosie Webster in the ITV1 soap, agreed to the Â£70,000 deal after securing a three-month break to spend time with boyfriend Scott Sinclair, The People reports.

The news is said to have relieved producers, who were worried that she might have been considering quitting the show permanently.

"Bosses definitely didn't want to lose her character Rosie," a source told the paper.

It was recently reported that Coronation Street bosses are planning an online spinoff for Rosie Webster, which could eventually become an ITV2 show.


DS

----------

Chloe O'brien (28-03-2011), Dazzle (27-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

ROSIE Webster plots to use her dadâs lottery win to turn her into the new Katie Price.

Rosie Webster decides she can fulfil her dream of becoming the Jordan of the cobbles now dad *Kevin is in the money. 

Fans saw the grease monkeyâs luck change last week when he scooped Â£200,000 on a scratch card. 

Kevin (Michael Le Vell, 46) manages to hold on to the cash during his bitter *divorce battle with wife Sally (Sally *Dynevor, 47). 

But his conscience gets the better of him and he gives her the dosh.    :EEK!:  * Idiot, should have kept half!! * 

While Sally simply *fancies some cane furniture for the garden, Rosie (Helen Flanagan, 19) has other ideas. 

She tells her mum: âI totally have to have some of those long thick hair *extensions like *Katieâs got.â 

Unable to recall a friend of her daughterâs called Katie, Sally stares blankly and asks: âKatie who?â 

Rosie snaps back: *âKatie Price, *stupid. You know, errr, like Jordan. 

âOh my God, Mum, donât tell me youâve *never even heard of Katie Price.â    :Lol: 

Daily Star

----------


## layla

I am sick to death of hearing about a has been like Katie Price. If this is what young girls want out of life its a very sad world we live in today.

----------


## LostVoodoo

i love how Rosie/the Corrie people say she wants to be like Katie Price when she refused to go topless - how does she think Katie Price got famous?

----------


## Perdita

CORRIE starlet Helen Flanagan shows some blonde ambition - with this radical style transformation.

Before and after ... smiling Helen Flanagan emerges from salon with short blonde locks.

The 20-year-old, who plays Weatherfield minx Rosie Webster, emerged from a London salon sporting a daring platinum crop.

The comb-over style is a far cry from the flowing brunette locks that Street fans have grown familiar with.

Helen is currently on a three-month break from the Manchester-based soap to spend more time with her boyfriend, Swansea City footballer Scott Sinclair, 22.

Maybe she should go for a theatre role - My Fair Lady?

The Sun

----------


## alan45

I always thought she was blonde.

----------


## Siobhan

> I always thought she was blonde.


Hey.. she is an insult to us natural blonds

----------


## alan45

> Hey.. she is an insult to us natural blonds


I have to say she suits the new image. I wouldnt have recognised her at all

----------


## tammyy2j

Reminds me of Agyness Deyn now

----------

layla (15-04-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maybe they can right it into a corrie script. She's had an accident with her hair dye.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street newcomer Chris Fountain has revealed that Rosie Webster will scheme against his character Tommy Duckworth after the womaniser makes a pass at Sian Powers.

As recently reported, Tommy will soon make a bet with Jason Grimshaw that he can 'turn' lesbian Sian (Sacha Parkinson), before making his move when they are out on a driving lesson.

Sian's girlfriend Sophie is furious when she hears about Tommy's antics, but Sophie's sister Rosie (Helen Flanagan) soon takes control of the attempts to get even.

In an interview with All About Soap, Fountain explained: "Rosie decides to get revenge on Sophie's behalf and asks Tommy to come round to fix a leak. She really tries it on and asks him to wait in the bedroom for her. 

"In the meantime, she invites Jason, Sian and Sophie round and Tommy comes down in just his boxers ready for action. When Jason sees this, he goes a bit mental at Tommy!"

However, Fountain added that Tommy soon manages to win round Jason, despite the builder's initial anger over another man trying it on with his girlfriend. 

"Tommy tries to wangle his way out of it by saying that he thought Jason and Rosie weren't together," the actor said. "Somehow, Tommy manages to flip it round and it ends up being Jason who feels bad - he's a clever lad!"

Meanwhile, asked what else is coming up for Tommy, he replied: "A lot more cheeky humour, more pranks and there is something a bit more serious coming up - but I can't tell you what."

DS

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Rosie Webster was recently tipped to star in her own online spinoff, and it seems that the rumours could be true!

Back in March, a report in the Daily Star Sunday revealed that the Weatherfield glamour girl would have her own internet series focusing on her quest for fame as a model. Insiders said that the show would see Rosie follow her dreams in London.

At the time, the rumours were unconfirmed but in an interview with this week's Radio Times, Corrie's executive producer Kieran Roberts said: "We're developing a new multiplatform piece that will involve Rosie."

While there's no more details than that just yet, Rosie getting her own internet series is looking increasingly likelyâ¦

Corrie has enjoyed some great successes online recently so it's no surprise to hear that there's more ideas on the way. Over 111,000 people viewed the official website's tram crash bulletins during the 50th anniversary week last year, Gary's Army Diaries was also a big hit and later transferred over to ITV2, and most recently fans have been entertained by Ken and Deirdre's Bedtime Stories.

In the Radio Times piece, Roberts commented: "I'm very aware that younger viewers in particular are watching in different ways now. When I was a teenager, there was one television in the house and we all sat round it.

"Now kids watch on laptops in bedrooms and on mobiles and we have to deal with that. We're looking for ways to extend Coronation Street content and the brand."

----------


## xcarlyx

I am excited for seeing Rosie Webster's episodes of her going to London. Her thickness just makes me laugh lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I know did you see her arguing with Jason last night.  When she called him "Thick" was classic no wonder he gave her a strange look.

----------


## parkerman

> When she called him "Thick" was classic no wonder he gave her a strange look.


Well, she's not wrong!

----------


## xcarlyx

> I know did you see her arguing with Jason last night.  When she called him "Thick" was classic no wonder he gave her a strange look.


LOL.I thought that moment was really funny. She must think she's really clever.

----------


## layla

Its hard to say which one is the thickest. Dye her hair blonde and she is the proper dume blonde. :Rotfl: 

Not that all blondes are dume.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has reportedly been told to get rid of her new hairstyle.

The actress, who plays Rosie Webster, has taken a three-month break from the ITV1 soap, during which she has cut her hair short and dyed it blonde.

She had claimed that show bosses were fine with the new look, but they have apparently requested that she reverts to her old brunette hairstyle before she returns to Coronation Street next month.

"They've said they don't want such a huge change for the character. It'll take her hours at the hairdresser - she's gutted," a source told the News of the World.

Speaking of the change last month, Flanagan said: "I've always wanted to be blonde, so I'll be keeping it like this for a while. Of course work knew I was doing it. Rosie is a model, so when she comes back, she'll have a totally new image. It gives her a more edgy look."

Flanagan recently signed a new 12-month contract with Coronation Street worth Â£70,000 and will apparently star in her own online spinoff.

----------


## xcarlyx

her new hairstyle is awful.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Its hard to say which one is the thickest. Dye her hair blonde and she is the proper dume blonde.
> 
> Not that all blondes are dume.


Wasnt Rosie suppose to be smart and intelligent when she was with Craig??????

----------


## alan45

> Its hard to say which one is the thickest. Dye her hair blonde and she is the proper dume blonde.
> 
> Not that all blondes are dume.


It seems a lot of them are though  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (16-06-2011), Siobhan (14-06-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

she is right that Rosie probably would come back from London with a stupid new haircut like the one she has, so they should keep it and have everyone on the street laugh at her...

----------


## alan45

A SCANDALOUS storyline has been written to celebrate the return of Helen Flanagan to Corrie.
She will strip down to her frillies as her character, scheming Rosie Webster, tries to seduce her mum Sally's new fella Jeff.
But viewers won't see the racy scene until September.
Helen, 20, starts filming again next month after a three-month break to spend time with her boyfriend, Swansea City footballer Scott Sinclair, 22.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1POTic2nL

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has been holidaying in Florida with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair.

The actress, who plays Rosie Webster in the ITV soap, was spotted enjoying a day out at a waterpark with the Swansea City star.

"They're a gorgeous couple and obviously head over heels in love," another holidaymaker told the News of the World.

"Helen was squealing for joy as they swooshed down the flume on a raft."

Flanagan has taken a three-month break from the show to spend time with Sinclair. During her time off, she unveiled a new, short blonde hairstyle.

However, ITV bosses have reportedly requested that she returns to her old brunette style before resuming filming later this month.

Flanagan, who recently signed a new 12-month contract with Coronation Street, is said to be "looking forward" to returning to the show.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Rosie Webster will pursue her dream of becoming a famous top model in a new three-part spinoff.

The online drama will mark Helen Flanagan's return to the show, after the actress took time off from the role as the eldest Webster. 

The 20-year-old, who went peroxide blonde during her break, returned to filming this week after having her cropped locks dyed brunette again. 


Â© ITV

A special Rosie Webster Twitter account and new website will also be launched. Viewers will see the ambitious model discuss her plans on the parent series. Rosie will also take boyfriend Jason Grimshaw to London to appear on Lorraine Kelly's daytime show. 

The online spinoff will follow Rosie's exploits as she becomes an internet sensation following a scrap with a rival model on Lorraine, an appearance on Loose Women and interview with Capital FM's Jonny Vaughan and Lisa Snowdon. 


Â© ITV


"This is a great opportunity for fans of Coronation Street to watch extra exclusive content on ITV.com that links back into the main show on ITV1," a show spokesperson said.

The ITV production follows previous online successes such as Gary's Army Diaries and Ken and Deirdre's Bedtime Stories.

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2011)

----------


## LostVoodoo

wow, she looks so much better with darker hair! thank god someone made her see sense...

----------


## Perdita

> wow, she looks so much better with darker hair! thank god someone made her see sense...


She was ordered to dye it back to dark before returning to filming and it suits her better, makes her big blue eyes stand out, I think  :Smile:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I can't wait to see Rawsie on Lorraine  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan reportedly fled the set in tears while filming upcoming scenes.

The actress, who plays *Rosie Webster in the ITV1 soap, was filming scenes in which her character poses half-naked for a modelling job in front of an agency boss.

However, Flanagan became shy after being in a state of undress in front of so many crew members and ran away from the set saying she couldn't continue.

"Helen was in pretty skimpy clothing and pretending to audition to a modelling agency boss," a source told The Sunday Mirror. "The scene was filmed from behind to give the impression she might be topless.

"There were quite a few people on set and it all got a bit much for her. Something upset Helen and she ran out in tears shouting that she couldn't do the scene.

"She has been working really hard recently and may have been on edge because of all the filming."

Filming stopped for around 20 minutes until producers eventually calmed her down and she returned to complete the scene.

----------


## layla

Rosie has been missing for some time. I for one have not missed her.

 As for the story line coming up for her. It's just for young lads to look in to see her in her underwear .I can understand why she is upset. She probably feels exploited.

This is bad TV for pre 9 O'clock viewing. Do they not know it's still a family show.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's wannabe model Rosie Webster has today launched her own website to tie in with her forthcoming online spinoff series.

JustRosie.co.uk is the outspoken character's latest attempt to promote her modelling career. It also features advice on make-up, men, fashion and life in general.



n real life, meanwhile, Coronation Street bosses have created the site to promote Rosie's exclusive series of web episodes, which will premiere on the Just Rosie site later this month.

As the first official website dedicated solely to the antics of a Coronation Street character, Just Rosie will also contain webcam tips, extra photos and humourous blogs from the long-standing Weatherfield resident.

Unfortunately for Rosie (Helen Flanagan), things don't go quite to plan when she launches her first online advice session - 'How to make the most of your assets'. Placing the camera in the wrong position, the ditzy brunette doesn't realise that she is sending out a different message altogether.




In another tie-in for Rosie's forthcoming series, she also now has her own Facebook page featuring regular status updates.

Coronation Street chiefs have launched a number of other online initiatives in the past year, including tram crash bulletins for the 50th anniversary week, Gary's Army Diaries and Ken and Deirdre's Bedtime Stories.

The exclusive Rosie webisodes will premiere online on September 26.

----------

Dazzle (13-09-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

Looks like good fun.

----------


## alan45

Along with the launch of Rosie Webster's Just Rosie website today, here's an interview with Helen Flanagan about the new mini-web series. 

Tell us about Just Rosie

Just Rosie is three mini episodes that have been filmed for ITV.com following Rosie’s bid for fame and fortune in London. It’s sort of Britain’s Next Top Model meets Corrie. We filmed here at Corrie and on location in London. We see Rosie in all sorts of hilarious situations – including having a scrap with another model live on Lorraine!

How did you feel that they wrote this especially for you?

I was so flattered that they wanted to do something for my character. We hear so much on screen about Rosie going off on modelling jobs but we can’t show it happening so it is fantastic that the viewers get to see a bit more of Rosie’s life away from the Street.

What was it like to film?

It was great fun and completely different to filming Coronation Street – there are all sorts of dream sequences and we see Rosie going for auditions and of course all loved up with Jason. It was hard work as I am in every scene – but it is really funny and I hope people like it.

How does Rosie become an internet sensation?

Well as you know Rosie has always wanted to be famous and she finds out that her agent Alfie has to find a model for a job on Lorraine on ITV1. She overhears him talking to her biggest rival Stacey about giving her the job but then she films them kissing in his office and blackmails him to give her the job – or she’ll tell his girlfriend! He has no choice and Stacey is given the job of hand modelling jewellery instead. But when they get to London Stacey stitches her up and gets to Lorraine before her. When Rosie arrives the item has already started and Rosie gets past security and attacks Stacey on set on live TV! Alfie sacks her from the agency but then the fight is a hit across the internet and her career suddenly takes off!

How does she end up as a guest on Loose Women and Capital Radio?

She is booked onto Loose Women for an item about whether women should be ambitious to get what they want and then she goes on Capital Raddio as she gets a big nationwide campaign as the 5-a-day veg girl. Not exactly Cover Girl but it’s a start!

Is this what Rosie has always wanted?

Rosie wants to be a famous supermodel and she really does think that this is the start of big things for her – and who knows it could be. But this is Rosie after all and she never gets it quite right does she!

Tell us about Just.Rosie.co.uk

After she becomes an internet sensation Rosie decides to set up her own website giving advice on make-up, life coaching, boyfriends, how to be famous. She films it all in her front room and the website has actually been set up to run alongside the web episodes. She also has a blog on the website and now there is also an official Rosie Webster Facebook page with photos and updates.

You had 3 months off before coming back to film Just Rosie – why was that and what did you get up to?

I decided to take a break because I have been playing Rosie since I was 9 years old so I have actually been playing Rosie longer than I haven’t and she is a massive part of my life. I just wanted to spend some time off from filming and I went on a nice holiday, moved home, changed my hair, saw more of my boyfriend Scott and generally took time out being myself for a while.

Tell us about the hair change

I have always wanted to have short blonde hair but I could never change it so dramatically whilst I was working – the first day after I had finished filming I had it all cut off and dyed blonde and I loved it. When I was due to come back the producer said he was happy for it to stay short but felt that it had to go back brunette for Rosie which is fine. I love experimenting with my hair so I was fine about changing it back. I’d love to grow it again now and maybe have some hair extensions whilst it is growing – and one day I’d love to go Rhianna red!!

You have played Rosie Webster for more than half your life – are you anything like her?

I hope not! Don’t get me wrong I love her to bits but she is pretty ruthless and can be bitchy or nasty at times, I am not like that at all. The only similarities are that we both love nice girly things and love shopping. I love my fashion and so does Rosie but personality wise I’d like to think I am a nicer person than Rosie. Rosie loves her little sister to bits and was very supportive over her coming out as a lesbian and I love my little sister so I suppose we are alike in that way.

What is happening to Rosie back in Weatherfield?

The whole experience in London links into the main show with Rosie talking about being on Lorraine but there is also some dramatic stuff coming up in October when John Stape returns and one of the people he seeks out is Rosie!

What has been your favourite Rosie storyline so far?

I love playing all the fun stuff but I really did enjoy the story where John Stape locked her in the attic. It was different to see Rosie stripped bare without any make-up and vulnerable. So I am really looking forward to the next John Stape stuff which I am about to film.

----------

Chloe O'brien (17-09-2011), Dazzle (13-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Helen Flanagan has revealed that she feels "sexier" when she has dark hair.

The Coronation Street actress dyed her hair blonde while taking a three-month break from the soap, where she plays model Rosie Webster.

"As soon as I started my time off, I got someone to cut my hair and had it dyed blonde," she told Now magazine.

"I just thought, 'Ooh, I'll just go for it!'. I think I felt a bit more girly when I was blonde, and then when I went back to dark, I kind of felt a bit sexier.

"I'm not sure why. I just feel a little more womanly with dark hair."

Flanagan added that her holiday has helped improve her relationship with Swansea City footballer Scott Sinclair.

"I got to spend a lot of time with my boyfriend, which was great. Last year, it was quite difficult with my work schedule and Scott's. I didn't get to see him much because we were working crazy hours and I didn't have the time."

Helen Flanagan's character Rosie Webster launched her own website earlier this week to tie in with her forthcoming online spinoff series.

----------


## alan45

God help us.. She's starting to sound like a younger version of Kym Marsh

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> God help us.. She's starting to sound like a younger version of Kym Marsh


Oh don't say that Alan I like Rawsie. I don't want her to turn into a Kym Marsh

----------


## alan45

LIGHTS, camera, action! Rosie Webster is swapping the cobbles of Weatherfield for London – as she pursues her dream career as a top model. The Coronation Street beauty, played by Helen Flanagan, 21, goes it alone in a three-part drama which sees her become an internet sensation after scrapping with a model on live TV.

Feisty Rosie, who takes on the capital with boyfriend Jason Grimshaw in tow, is such a hit that she appears as a guest on Loose Women and is interviewed by Johnny Vaughan on Capital Radio.

Here, Helen talks to The People about her solo turn, and reveals how it feels to have spent more time as Rosie than as herself!

TELL us about Just Rosie

JUST Rosie is made up of three *episodes filmed for ITV.com. The cameras follow Rosie’s bid for fame and fortune in London – it’s Britain’s Next Top Model meets Corrie.

We filmed here in Manchester and on location in London. The episodes show Rosie in all sorts of hilarious situations, *including having a scrap with another model live on Lorraine!

HOW did you feel when they wrote this especially for you?

I WAS so flattered they wanted to do something like this for Rosie.

We hear so much on screen about her going off on modelling jobs, but we never show it happening.

So it is fantastic that the viewers get to see a bit more of Rosie’s life away from the Street.

WHAT was it like to film?

IT was great fun and totally different to Coronation Street.

There are dream sequences, and we see Rosie going for auditions and of course all loved up with Jason.

It was hard work as I’m in every scene but it is really funny and I hope people like it.

HOW does Rosie become an internet sensation?

ROSIE has always wanted to be *famous and she finds out that her agent has to find a model for a job on Lorraine on ITV1.

She overhears him talking to her biggest rival, Stacey, about the job so she films them kissing in his office.

She then forces him to give her the job – or she’ll tell his girlfriend!

He has no choice and Stacey is given the job of hand modelling instead.

But when they get to London, Stacey stitches Rosie up and gets to Lorraine before her.

When Rosie arrives the item has already started and Rosie gets past security and attacks Stacey on set on live TV! Her agent sacks her, but the fight becomes an internet hit and her career suddenly takes off!

IS this what Rosie has always wanted?

ROSIE wants to be a supermodel, and she really does think that this is the start of big things for her.


Golden Girl: Modelling in the spin-off show

Who knows, it could be. But this is Rosie after all. She never gets it quite right does she?

HOW does she end up as a guest on Loose Women and Capital Radio?

ROSIE is booked onto Loose Women for an item about whether women should be ambitious to get what they want. Then she goes on Capital Radio as part of a big nationwide campaign as the five-a-day veg girl. Not exactly Cover Girl but it’s a start!

TELL us about Just.Rosie.co.uk

AFTER she becomes an internet *sensation, Rosie decides to set up her own website giving advice on make-up, life coaching, boyfriends, and how to be famous.

She films it all in her front room, and a website has actually been set up to run alongside the episodes.

She also has a blog on the website and there is an official Rosie Webster Facebook page with photos and updates.


Boa for it: Glam pose in feathers from Rosie's Facebook page

YOU had three months off before coming back to film Just Rosie – why was that and what did you get up to?

I DECIDED to take a break because I have been playing Rosie since I was nine years old.

I have actually been playing Rosie longer than I haven’t and she is a *massive part of my life.

But I wanted to spend some time off from filming, so I went on a nice *holiday, moved home, changed my hair, saw more of my boyfriend Scott and generally took time out being myself for a while.

TELL us about the hair change

I’VE always wanted short blonde hair but I could never change it so *dramatically while I was working. So the first day after I had finished filming I had it all cut off and dyed blonde, and I loved it.

When I was due to come back the producer said he was happy for it to stay short, but felt that it had to be brunette for Rosie.

I love experimenting with my hair so I was fine about changing it back.


Short and sweet: Her new hairdo and aged 9 with on-screen mum Sally in 2000

I’d love to grow it again now and maybe have some extensions while it is growing. And one day I’d love to go Rihanna red!!

YOU have played Rosie for more than half your life – are you anything like her?

I HOPE not! Don’t get me wrong – I love her to bits. But she is pretty ruthless, and can be bitchy and nasty.

I’m not like that at all!

The only similarities are that we both love nice girly things and love shopping. I love my fashion and so does Rosie.

But personality-wise I’d like to think I am a nicer person than Rosie.

Rosie loves her little sister to bits, and was very supportive over her *coming out as a lesbian, and I love my little sister so I suppose we are alike in that way.

WHAT is happening to Rosie back in Weatherfield?

THE whole experience in London links into the main show as Rosie talks about being on Lorraine.

But there is also some dramatic stuff coming up in October, when John Stape returns. One of the people he seeks out is Rosie.

WHAT has been your favourite Rosie storyline so far?

I LOVE playing all the fun stuff but I really did enjoy the story where John Stape locked Rosie in the attic.

It was different to see Rosie stripped bare, without any make-up and really vulnerable.

So I am looking forward to the next John Stape stuff, which I am about to film.

[email protected]

Just Rosie will go live on www.justrosie.co.uk and www.itv.com/corrie on September 26.

----------


## Perdita

> Just Rosie will go live on www.justrosie.co.uk and www.itv.com/corrie on September 26.


you already posted this  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...713#post756713

----------


## alan45

> you already posted this  http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...713#post756713


?????  Your quote refers to the post above which is post 99 on this thread. How could I have already posted it on the same post ??????

----------


## Perdita

ROSIE Webster grins and bares it in Corrie's internet spin-off Just Rosie.

The wannabe model, played by Helen Flanagan, 21, strips for this tacky promo based on Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden.

Mum Sally will be proud.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...den-promo.html

----------


## alan45

She moved to London in the hope of becoming a successful model.
But it seems things don't quite go according to plan for Rosie Webster, as images from the new Coronation Street spin-off show.
In the shots, Helen Flanagan, who plays Rosie in the ITV programme, is seen trying to make it in the modelling industry after landing a job on Lorraine Kelly's morning TV show.







However, after just seconds on screen, Rosie gets involved in a bitter catfight with a modelling rival.
The video of the catfight is quickly posted on the internet and Rosie becomes an internet sensation. leading to her appearance as a guest on Loose Women before being interviewed by Johnny Vaughan and Lisa Snowdon on Capital Radio.
Rosie is also seen attempting to make her name on various modelling jobs, including a campaign for a new brand of nappies and what appears to be a shower gel, as she reclines on a rock wearing only a revealing gold swimsuit.

And it seems Rosie's career goes from strength to strength during her time in London, as the pretty brunette is also seen collecting a prize from the Glitz Fashion Awards.
On her official website justrosie.co.uk, Rosie boasts of her modelling abilities: 'I'm a woman of many talents. 
'I can turn my hand to anything from commercials to high fashion; sports wear to beauty products; outdoor clothing to magazine covers.'





But Rosie also tells her fans she found herself compromised when she was presented with the chance to pose topless for a campaign.
She writes on her blog: 'There's a line I won't cross. I have my standards. And this photographer was suggesting it's holding me back. I know other models are happy doing topless shots and that's fine. But it's not for me and I said so. I was like totally blunt. Thing is, though, I can stand up for myself. Not everyone can.
'I love modelling. And most people in it are totes lovely. But there are a handful of slimeballs who try to get models to do stuff they don't want to. And some of the more naive ones might not think they can say no.

'So my message to any model out there feeling under pressure to do work she doesn't want to is this - only do what you're comfortable with. That way, you'll not be exploited. I mean, look at me. If I can do it, so can you.'
In an extremely tongue-in-cheek blog post, Rosie also talks about making the transition from modelling to acting.
She says: 'I know some people think models are thick. But it’s not true at all. I mean, Naomi Campbell writes books. What people don’t understand, you see, is a model is acting all the time.






It’s not all just standing around in clothes. No, there’s a lot of acting involved. I mean, if I’m photographed with a male model, we might have to pretend we’re lovers or married.
'That totally takes real skill to pull off. Methodist acting, that’s the technical term. So models are well qualified to be actresses and it’s totes where I could see myself going.
'I mean, who wouldn’t want to be a serious actor and be a Bond girl?'


Rosie is accompanied by boyfriend Jason Grimshaw, played by Ryan Thomas, as she begins her modelling career in London.
And when things don't go to plan, Rosie is comforted by Jason as she sheds a few tears over what might have been.
Talking about her boyfriend and their relationship, Rosie says: 'He's a great looking guy, Jase, and we have so much in common. I mean, my sister's gay and so is his brother! It's like fate that we were meant to be together.

'I can totally see "Rosie and Jason" as the next "Posh and Becks" a real power couple, an inspiration to people not as good looking as us everywhere. Together, we can take on the world and win.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1YqGgfP00

----------


## Perdita

More pictures in the Daily Mail


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1YqJrgb5K

----------


## alan45

> More pictures in the Daily Mail


You may be unaware but each thread is limited to 8 images so I picked the most appropriate. However to avoid any disappointment and for the sake of completeness I include the rest

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has promised that there are "dramatic" scenes in store on the soap as her character Rosie Webster faces a new kidnap ordeal.

As first revealed last month, Rosie is to be held captive by twisted John Stape for a second time later this year after he makes a shock return to Weatherfield.

John's (Graeme Hawley) comeback is expected to tie in with his wife Fiz's forthcoming murder trial. Reports have suggested that the killer will attempt to save Fiz from being sent down for his dark crimes.

Flanagan told the Daily Star: "The thing with my character is that she is great fun. But you get to see a different side to her during the John Stape kidnap scenes, because they are very dramatic.

"A vulnerable side comes out. Rosie can be bolshie and in-your-face, but at that point she is stripped bare of everything. Her make-up's gone, her designer clothes - everything. I really enjoyed filming that."

Flanagan continued: "Rosie was so scared during the second time because she now knows that he's killed people. The first time round she didn't know he was a murderer. He was just someone she had a fling with. Now she is even more scared. It's great for me to play."

Rosie is also about to take centre stage in her own online spinoff, which launches on the character's official website today.

----------


## alan45

CLUTCHING her chest, Corrie star Helen Flanagan stopped mid-scene as she was gripped by a terrifying panic attack.

It was the latest in a series of attacks but, as she returns to the soap tonight when her character Rosie Webster comes back from modelling in London, Helen insists she’s determined to beat them.

Speaking for the first time about her battle, Helen says: “I have recently suffered a few panic attacks. And as anyone who has ever suffered from them knows, they are very scary. I did have one at work and everyone was very understanding but I didn’t know what might have caused it.

“I am speaking to people like Kym Marsh (her co-star) who has said that in the past she suffered from them too.

“I am trying to work out what triggers them so that I can start to deal with them and move forward.

“But I am starting to realise that they are more common than people think and that there are ways of dealing with them.”

The most recent attack was so severe, filming on the Corrie set had to be stopped until she fully recovered.

But Helen, 21, does not believe returning to work after her break had anything to do with it.

In many ways, she’s never been happier. After two years dating Swansea City footballer Scott Sinclair, she’s finally admitted: “He’s the one.”

Smiling, she adds: “This is my longest-ever relationship and he’s the one – of course he is!

“Scott is an amazing person. He’s really down-to-earth, he’s dedicated to his job and he’s just so funny. We have great banter together.





“He’s quiet and modest and a really lovely person. He’s just Scott – there’s no one quite like him.”

With Scott based in Wales with his Premier League team and Helen living in Manchester, the pair had been conducting a long-distance romance.

But then Helen took a three-month sabbatical from the show she first joined as a nine-year-old schoolgirl.

Spending more time with handsome Scott, 22, has helped their love to blossom – and made them determined to overcome any hurdles.

It’s obviously hard sometimes, with it being a long-distance relationship. But I’m used to it now and being at Coronation Street puts things into perspective.

“There are people here who are working away from their kids and that makes me realise that when you’re working you just have to get on with it.

“There will come a point when Scott and I live together and it will be amazing.”

After her break from the show, Helen is back with a bang and is also starring in her own exclusive internet show Just Rosie, which follows Rosie’s fortunes as she seeks fame in London’s fashion world.

The three-part online drama, to be screened on itv.com sees the ambitious model swapping the cobbles of Weatherfield for the bright lights of the capital as she pursues her dream of being a top model.

The spin-off marks 12 years in the show for Helen but she insists she is happy to stay on the Street for the foreseeable future.

“To take some time off like that was amazing,” she says. “When you’ve been on a show for 12 years you need a bit of time out and it was really, really nice. Lots of other people have done it and the producer was fine about it. I met up with all my old friends from school, went shopping, went on holiday, moved house, spent some time with Scott... and got my hair cut.”

Helen’s sexy new blonde crop proved an instant hit with fans and kept her in the public eye even when she was off screen. But now she’s back – and this time she’s back as a brunette.

She adds: “Now I’m back I’m going to grow it longer again. Luckily Scott likes it whichever way I have it!”

Helen met the former Chelsea player in 2009 when he was living in the North West while on loan to Wigan.

She went shopping to Manchester’s Trafford Centre with co-star Brooke Vincent, who plays her on-screen sister Sophie, and Scott tagged along with a male friend of Brooke.

Helen explains: “We went for something to eat. I think Scott actually knew that Brooke was meeting me and that’s why he came, which is quite sweet.

We didn’t particularly hit it off straight away – Scott can be quite quiet – but then he asked for my number and I said, ‘Oh, alright, OK.’ And then we went on a date and I was like – ‘boom!’



“Scott is really talented and dedicated and I’m very proud of him. Obviously he’s really busy with training every day and now he’s in the Premiership there’s pressure, but his manager has said that when he’s got a game in the North West at the weekend he can stay over, which is really nice.”

Helen grew up in Bolton with her nursery nurse mum Julia, her electrical contractor dad Paul, sisters Jane, 29, a costumier, and student Jessica, 18, and 28-year-old electrician brother Tom.

She began acting at the age of four when her parents enrolled her in the Carol Godby Theatre Workshop in nearby Bury. Two years later she began appearing in television commercials for catalogues and clothing companies, including Adams, Daz and Fairy liquid.

She successfully auditioned for Coronation Street when she was nine and subsequently grew up on the show, with her mum chaperoning her every move. At 16 she left school to concentrate on acting full-time.

In the five years since, her love of fashion has emerged and she has developed her own iconic style.

Perhaps not surprisingly, her passion for clothes, coupled with having a footballer boyfriend, has led to her being dubbed the Weatherfield Wag.

“I think it’s quite funny,” she says. “All the supposed Wags I have met with Scott are the nicest, loveliest girls you could imagine, so I really don’t mind. When I go out, people sometimes expect me to be stuck-up because of the character I play but I’m really not.”

On screen, Rosie is happily settled with builder Jason Grimshaw and Helen says she enjoys playing her character’s softer side the most, particularly recent scenes where Rosie defended Sophie when her sister came out as a lesbian.

“I’m really close to my little sister and really proud of her. You are obviously protective of your younger sister and I drew on that with the Sophie storyline,” she explains. “I don’t like it that much when Rosie is being nasty to people.”



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1Z3MGT9Pa

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street guest star Candy McCulloch has admitted that she was shocked by the "fantastic" effort that Helen Flanagan put into their screen fight scene.

The actress plays the role of blonde bombshell Stacey in a new online Coronation Street spinoff, which focuses on Flanagan's character Rosie Webster as she tries to make it as a top model in London.

Just Rosie, which launched on Monday, sees arch-rivals Stacey and Rosie come to blows as they both make a live television appearance on Lorraine.

McCulloch told the Liverpool Echo: "We only had two takes to do the scene because we were filming right before Lorraine's show actually went out. They told us they had 10 minutes to do it in, but we couldn't fight for real because there was no fight co-ordinator.

"They said we should just struggle over a hat, which they both want to wear, so I thought we wouldn't touch each other. But Helen's quite a physical actress and as soon as they called action she got really involved." 

She laughed: "It ended up being far more of a fight than anyone was expecting - especially me! I was thinking, 'Oh my God, what's she doing?' There were arms flying everywhere and she ended up hitting me over the head with the hat. But she was fantastic and at least my expression will be genuine shock."

McCulloch previously played the role of Sami in the third series of Hollyoaks Later.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan is *considering quitting the soap *because of her *crippling panic attacks.

Helen, 21, who plays ditzy model Rosie Webster, has told bosses she wants to walk away when her contract is up in March.

She has *spoken openly about her health problems since *returning to the ITV1 show in July following a three-month break.

But the actress, who is dating *Swansea footballer Scott *Sinclair, 22, admitted to *being broody last month after co-star Kym Marsh brought her baby daughter Polly on set.

Producer Phil Collinson will do all he can to *convince Rosie â who has been on the show for 12 years â to stay.

But an insider said: âItâs no secret Helen has been *struggling *recently.

âSheâs been working hard and the stress has got to her. *Experiencing those panic *attacks has really shaken her up badly.

âShe has said she doesnât want to renew her contract. Corrie may have to face up to The Street without Rosie *Webster.â

In August we reported how Helen fled the set in tears after getting stressed out while filming a semi-naked modelling scene.

Then two weeks ago she admitted she had started experiencing panic attacks, saying: âAnyone who has ever suffered from them knows they are very scary.â

The insider said Helenâs *priorities had changed and *she wanted to spend more time with Scott.



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news/...#ixzz1aFwMymhr

----------


## lillabet

What a shame I really like Rosie as a character, and feel for anybody who suffers panic attacks,

----------


## tammyy2j

Are these attacks only happening recently?

----------


## Perdita

> Are these attacks only happening recently?


Sounds like it to me, I feel for her

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars are said to be "desperate" to stop Helen Flanagan quitting the soap.

Reports surfaced last week that the actress, who has played Rosie Webster for 12 years, was considering leaving the show due to her ongoing battle with anxiety attacks.

Co-star Brooke Vincent, who plays her on-screen sister Sophie, has revealed that the cast is rallying round to prevent Flanagan exiting Coronation Street when her contract expires in March next year.

"Our on-screen family, the Websters, are very close and when it first started happening we sat down together and tried to help her," Vincent told The Mirror.

"We've agreed to rally round to help in any way we can and we've had talks about how we can make this as stressless a time for her as possible."

Coronation Street producer Phil Collinson is apparently a "huge fan" of Flanagan's and is planning to pull out all the stops to keep her character in Weatherfield.

"There's no doubt Helen's had a hard time of it lately and everyone is hoping she's going to be okay," a source added. "It is a really close-knit team and everybody's main priority is her health."

Flanagan recently moved back in with her parents after complaining on Twitter about the paparazzi constantly being outside her house.

----------

Dazzle (15-10-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope Helen feels better soon - I'd miss Rosie if she quits.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah me too Dazzle.  Rosie is one of my favourite young cast members in soapland.

----------

Dazzle (18-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has confirmed that she is leaving the soap.

The actress will film her final scenes for the show at Christmas and viewers will see her character Rosie Webster depart the cobbles in February 2012, the Sunday Mirror reports.

Flanagan's Coronation Street future was thrown into question a week ago when reports suggested that she was quitting due to her recent panic attacks. However, the 21-year-old has now said that her anxiety played no part in her decision to bow out.

"I have played Rosie for more than half my life and I feel the time has come for me to move on and try something new," Flanagan told the newspaper. "I am very excited about what the future might hold for me.

"I have loved playing Rosie and during my time growing up on Corrie, I have made some amazing friends and learnt an awful lot."

Flanagan, who is currently dating footballer Scott Sinclair, is thought to be leaving three months before the end of her contract. Show bosses are expected to leave the door open for her to return in the future.

A source said: "Helen will probably take a break from acting. She can't wait to spend time with Scott and take their relationship to the next level. She may return one day but it's the last thing on her mind now."

Flanagan has been part of the Coronation Street cast since 2000 and is the second actress to have played the role of Rosie.

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2011), tammyy2j (17-10-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

^ No loss

----------

Glen1 (17-10-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> ^ No loss


I think your right Tammyy , no loss , been on the cards for a while . Hope the producers bring in some new talented characters.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has been tipped to start a new life in Wales once she makes her departure from the soap.

The actress recently announced that she is leaving her role as Rosie Webster after 12 years in the part.

Reports today suggest that Flanagan made her decision because she wants to be closer to her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair, who plays for Swansea City. The pair will reportedly start house-hunting together in the New Year.

"Helen is so in love," a source told The Sun. "She's made no secret of the fact that Scott is the one. Something had to give."

Meanwhile, an insider told The Mirror: "Helen and Scott have been going from strength to strength but the distance between them while she works on Coronation Street has put a bit of strain on them."

Flanagan will finish work on Coronation Street at Christmas and her final scenes as Rosie will air in February 2012.

Announcing her decision to quit on Sunday, the 21-year-old explained: "I have played Rosie for more than half my life and I feel the time has come for me to move on and try something new. I am very excited about what the future might hold for me.

"I have loved playing Rosie and during my time growing up on Corrie, I have made some amazing friends and learnt an awful lot."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Well I for one will miss Rosie.  I know she hasn't had to do any serious acting or had to do many dramatic scenes.  But for me her scatter brain ways make me laugh.

----------

Glen1 (19-10-2011), sarah c (19-10-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> Well I for one will miss Rosie.  I know she hasn't had to do any serious acting or had to do many dramatic scenes.  But for me her scatter brain ways make me laugh.


Pity, she's been a right spoilt little cow then ,she started John on the road to ruin.

----------

alan45 (13-12-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street bosses are celebrating after the soap's Rosie Webster spinoff attracted an audience of over 200,000 online.

Show producers recently launched internet special Just Rosie, which follows Helen Flanagan's feisty character as she attempts to make it big in the modelling world.

New Media Age now reports that the Just Rosie website has had over 260,000 unique visitors since launch, while 203,351 people have watched the special online episodes and bonus clips. In total, the site has received 1.6m page views.

Just Rosie was also recently broadcast on ITV2 in response to the success of the internet airings.

Ben Freeman, ITV's head of soap and drama, commented: "We know that Corrie fans enjoy playful digital experiences around the characters they know and love, and this adventure with Rosie Webster is a great example of innovative cross platform commissioning at ITV."

Coronation Street bosses have launched a number of other successful online spinoffs in recent months, including tram crash bulletins to tie in with the 50th anniversary episodes, Gary's Army Diaries and Ken and Deirdre's Bedtime Stories.

Rosie will bow out from Coronation Street in February 2012 as Flanagan has decided to leave the soap.

----------


## layla

I used to like Rosie. But they have changed her into a spoiled brat.

Her acting has gone bad, since she came back. This could be due to her panic attacks.

I do wish her luck for the future.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It's because they're given her too much serious stuff to deal with like her parents splitting up. Rosie is at her best when she is an air head glamour model and all she has to worry about are which skimpy outfits to wear.  :Big Grin:

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street star Helen Flanagan says she quit the show because her character Rosie Webster is such a tart.



It had been reported that Helen chose to leave after suffering panic attacks when she returned from a recent three-month break.

But the star, 21, who has played Rosie since 2000, revealed her decision was made long before. She told Hello! magazine, out today: "I didn't enjoy playing her when she went through a promiscuous phase."

She added: "I'd always felt I would leave by the time I was 21, but when I made up my mind, it wasn't even as if I had a choice.

"I just knew instinctively. After 12 years playing Rosie, it is time to be myself." Helen, who dates Swansea footballer Scott Sinclair, said she loved her character apart from when she was sleeping around. Rosie's conquests include Craig Harris, John Stape, Tony Gordon, Gary Windass, Luke Strong and Jason Grimshaw.

----------


## Perdita

And the rest of the above article from the Sun is:

Helen said of her recent break from the show: "One of the first things I did was cut my hair and dye it blonde. During my time away from the Street I felt free." Her last scenes will be aired in February.

She is then planning to live with Scott, 22, in Swansea. Helen said: "I knew he was 'the one'."

- Full interview in Hello! magazine, on sale now.

----------


## Perdita

That is absolute nonsense, she is not actually being a tart, she is in a stable relationship with Jason, sounds like making excuses because the panic attacks don't sound good enough to leave regular employment   :Wal2l:

----------


## alan45

Helen Flanagan has given an interview to Hello! magazine in which she talks about the reasons why she's leaving Coronation Street.

She told the mag about playing Rosie: "I didn't enjoy playing her when she went through a promiscuous phase. I'd always felt I would leave by the time I was 21, but when I made up my mind, it wasn't even as if I had a choice.  I just knew instinctively. After 12 years playing Rosie, it is time to be myself." 

Helen, who dates Swansea footballer Scott Sinclair, said she loved her character apart from when she was sleeping around. 
Helen said of her recent break from the show: "One of the first things I did was cut my hair and dye it blonde. During my time away from the Street I felt free." 

Helen's last scenes as Rosie Webster will be aired in February 2012.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Helen Flanagan was involved in a collision with another vehicle as she drove away from filming yesterday.

The actress, who plays Rosie Webster in the soap, reversed into the back of a Vauxhall Corsa driven by a cleaning company employee, reports the Daily Mail.

Flanagan had previously told her fans on Twitter that she was tired from filming the soap's wedding scenes for her character's sister Sophie Webster, having been up since 5am that morning.

Eyewitnesses reported that the cleaning employee's first comments after the collision were: "Rosie Webster's just crashed into me!"

Flanagan had previously written: "Too late I feel dreadful and I'm up at 5 to film I swear I've never been this cold in my life (sic)."

The star will be leaving Coronation Street in February, and will film her final scenes shortly

----------

Glen1 (11-11-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Should spend more time putting clothes on instead of taking 'em off. Sorry dear when your on a 90 grand contract getting up at 5am gives you more time to think what to spend your money on, thermal underwear for starters, or have a word with the Knicker stitcher I'm sure she'll knock you up a special pair. That's if she don't get knocked up herself beforehand by Frankie .

----------


## lillabet

You dont think of warm clothes when your that age, lol, and if she was filming she would have to wear what she was told, which is a short dress, and she does look really cold in it, brr, although I would do it for the money,

----------


## sarah c

is Sian pregnant? in real life?

just looks 'different' in recent episodes?

----------


## Perdita

BUSTY Corrie star Helen Flanagan is being inundated with underwear modelling offers â as she prepares to leave the Street.

The 21-year-old actress â Rosie Webster in the ITV1 soap â has told friends she is in the middle of a "bra war" with competing lingerie firms.

Ultimo offered her a deal last year, but soap bosses would not allow it.

Now Helen is leaving the show at Christmas.

A source said: "Soon she'll be free and can do whatever she wants. She's very excited."

----------


## Glen1

Yes ,there is a Santa Claus , byyyye Wosie.

----------

alan45 (02-12-2011)

----------


## lillabet

Why would anybody consider leaving an acting career to model lingerie, its true youth is wasted on the young, and I know a lot of people say she can't act, but they are paying her.

----------


## alan45

> BUSTY Corrie star Helen Flanagan is being inundated with underwear modelling offers



I wonder why

----------


## parkerman

I think I've made a bit of boob before as I hadn't realised she had such big ones before.

Those eyes open really wide don't they?

There, I've made a clean breast of it.

----------


## alan45

> I think I've made a bit of boob before as I hadn't realised she had such big ones before.
> 
> Those eyes open really wide don't they?
> 
> There, I've made a clean breast of it.



Yes they really are huge












Her eyes

----------


## xcarlyx

Has she had surgery?

----------


## alan45

She's known for her saucy persona but it seems Rosie Webster's antics may cause a few accidents.
The Coronation Street resident was spotted getting frisky in a van today but all didn't end well.
Helen Flanagan, 21, who plays the manipulative character, was seen filming intimate scenes with her onscreen lover Jason Grimshaw - played by Ryan Thomas.



Getting steamy: Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) and Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) film scenes in a white Transit van today
The builder isn't too pleased when he has to stop to get diesel for his van in the pouring rain and leaves his girlfriend sitting in his white van.
However, Rosie being who she is decides to try and cheer up her boyfriend when he returns, and the two end up getting quite frisky in the front of the van and don't seem to care who can see them.

Still wearing his fluorescent high-visibility jacket, Jason gets carried away with his model girlfriend and the pair end up letting the handbrake go.



Caught out: The pair decided to have a kiss when Rosie tried to cheer her boyfriend up
But before they notice that the van has been rolling forward, it's too late and they've already smashed into a parked car.
The pair no doubt want to make a quick getaway following the crash but with a driver sitting in the car in front, there's little chance that they're going to get away with it - unless Rosie can use her manipulative charm to talk him round.
Actress Flanagan was spotted on set after they filmed the scenes and looked very glammed up as usual.



Watch out! The pair are so engrossed in their intimate moment that they didn't realise that they'd accidentally let the handbrake off

In trouble: Jason and Rosie looked startled when they realised that the van had rolled into a parked car in front



Wearing a short navy blue skirt with a green top and towering black heels, the brunette kept herself warm by wearing a faux fur coat.
Flanagan is set to be filming her final scenes this for the ITV soap this month after revealing that she wouldn't be renewing her contract.
She has played the whining character for 11 years but admitted she will be moving to Swansea to be with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair.
In a recent interview, Flanagan also stated that she wasn't sure how Rosie will be written out of the show but presumes it will be down to her wanting to pursue her glamour modelling career.
She will be seen on the small screen until February next year.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1fiBvdeKs

----------


## alan45

She's known for her saucy persona but it seems Rosie Webster's antics may cause a few accidents.
The Coronation Street resident was spotted getting frisky in a van today but all didn't end well.
Helen Flanagan, 21, who plays the manipulative character, was seen filming intimate scenes with her onscreen lover Jason Grimshaw - played by Ryan Thomas.



Getting steamy: Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) and Rosie Webster (Helen Flanagan) film scenes in a white Transit van today
The builder isn't too pleased when he has to stop to get diesel for his van in the pouring rain and leaves his girlfriend sitting in his white van.
However, Rosie being who she is decides to try and cheer up her boyfriend when he returns, and the two end up getting quite frisky in the front of the van and don't seem to care who can see them.

Still wearing his fluorescent high-visibility jacket, Jason gets carried away with his model girlfriend and the pair end up letting the handbrake go.



Caught out: The pair decided to have a kiss when Rosie tried to cheer her boyfriend up
But before they notice that the van has been rolling forward, it's too late and they've already smashed into a parked car.
The pair no doubt want to make a quick getaway following the crash but with a driver sitting in the car in front, there's little chance that they're going to get away with it - unless Rosie can use her manipulative charm to talk him round.
Actress Flanagan was spotted on set after they filmed the scenes and looked very glammed up as usual.



Watch out! The pair are so engrossed in their intimate moment that they didn't realise that they'd accidentally let the handbrake off

In trouble: Jason and Rosie looked startled when they realised that the van had rolled into a parked car in front



Wearing a short navy blue skirt with a green top and towering black heels, the brunette kept herself warm by wearing a faux fur coat.
Flanagan is set to be filming her final scenes this for the ITV soap this month after revealing that she wouldn't be renewing her contract.
She has played the whining character for 11 years but admitted she will be moving to Swansea to be with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair.
In a recent interview, Flanagan also stated that she wasn't sure how Rosie will be written out of the show but presumes it will be down to her wanting to pursue her glamour modelling career.
She will be seen on the small screen until February next year.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1fiBvdeKs

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has revealed that she is looking forward to "total freedom" after she leaves the soap.

The actress films her final scenes as Rosie Webster this week following her decision to bow out from her role after 12 years.

Flanagan is now planning to set up home with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair, who plays for Swansea City.

Speaking of her future, Flanagan told OK Extra: "I can't wait - it's going to be amazing. It will be so nice to just be a proper couple and do things together without having limited time.

"It's been tough. Sometimes I was working from 6am, finishing at 9pm and then driving down to Swansea to see him. I felt like I was two different types of Helen - relaxed and chilled when I was with Scott, and then crazy busy when I was back in Manchester and working. I can't wait to just do normal things together without the stress of travelling."

She continued: "I've got a few things in the pipeline, but I want to keep that back for myself at the moment. Most importantly I'm really looking forward to a new start and having total freedom to be myself."

Flanagan added that she will miss her Coronation Street co-stars once she has finished filming.

"I know it sounds cheesy, but we really are like family," she explained. "I'm incredibly close to Sally Dynevor and Brooke Vincent, my on-screen sister Sophie. But it's not like I won't see them because we'll always keep in touch. 

"I'm really close to Ryan Thomas as well, who plays Jason Grimshaw. I've had some of the best times filming with him."

----------


## Perdita

Rosie Webster's Coronation Street exit plotline will see her dump Jason Grimshaw in a bid for TV fame, a report has claimed.

The feisty brunette will bow out from Weatherfield in the New Year as Helen Flanagan, who plays her, has decided to leave the soap.

Rosie's final storyline will see her land a lucrative opportunity to star in a fly-on-the-wall television series in London, according to the Daily Star.

However, Rosie's big break comes with a price, as TV bosses want her to be single so that she can flirt with the show's male stars. She is then forced to break the news to Jason (Ryan Thomas).

Rosie apparently tells him: "I'm sorry Jason, but I don't want you to come with me. I can only go on TV if I'm single. And they've warned me if they find out I've got a boyfriend, they'll kick me off."

A heartbroken Jason hits back by saying: "I think you're disgusting. If you can just dump me after all we've been through together then I'm better off without you."

Rosie's parents Sally (Sally Dynevor) and Kevin (Michael Le Vell) are believed to back her career plans, but they remind her that she is always welcome back home if things go wrong - leaving the door open for the character's return.

Flanagan announced her decision to leave Coronation Street in October. She is filming her final scenes this week.

----------


## alan45

Sounds about right for our Rawsie

----------


## Glen1

"Rosie's parents Sally (Sally Dynevor) and Kevin (Michael Le Vell) are believed to back her career plans, but they remind her that she is always welcome back home if things go wrong - leaving the door open for the character's return."
All I hope she makes a roaring success of getting her kit off ,and that way she won't be returning .

----------

alan45 (15-12-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Brooke Vincent has said that she is backing her screen sister Helen Flanagan's decision to leave the soap.

Flanagan finishes filming her role as Rosie Webster this week after 12 years on the cobbles. Her final scenes will air in early 2012.

Vincent, who plays Rosie's younger sibling Sophie, has now told New magazine that she respects Flanagan's choice to move on.

"Helen's most happy when she's with her boyfriend," the 19-year-old explained. "She's much more relaxed and so much happier in herself. So if that's where she's happiest, that's where she needs to be. 

"A lot of people forget that when you work on a soap, you kind of sign your life away. You're not allowed to change your hair, you can't go on holiday when you want. 

"Helen's a bit of a control freak and likes to have her freedom, so I think it will help her. She said to me, 'When I leave, I've got nothing to do. And it's going to be great!'"

Vincent also admitted that she always knew her on-screen girlfriend Sacha Parkinson did not want to stay on the cobbles forever. Parkinson's character Sian will also depart screens within the next few weeks.

She confirmed: "[Sacha] said ages ago, 'I'm only going to stay two years'. Then two years went by and she was like, 'I think I'm going to leave next December'.

"It's kind of like school - everyone has to go their own separate ways eventually. When Sacha leaves, I know she'll be happy doing what she's doing, the same for Helen. It'd be a different story if they were being written out, but it's their own decision."

Read the full story in this week's New magazine - out now.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has admitted that her exit from the soap hasn't sunk in yet.

The actress filmed her last scenes as Rosie Webster last month following a 12-year stint on the ITV1 show. She left to pursue other roles and spend time with her footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair.

"I'm taking some time out before I decide what to do next and I can't wait to have a go at cooking up some nice dinners for Scott. But that doesn't mean I'm going to do his washing - he can do that himself," Flanagan told the Daily Star Sunday.

"It hasn't quite hit me that I've actually left Corrie - it feels a little like I'm on a break - but I'm sure it will when I watch my final scenes go out. I'm planning to do that at home with Scott. My last day on set I didn't cry but it was really, really emotional.

"Somehow I managed to hold it together. It was a very special day for me and one I will never forget. They presented me with a beautiful necklace, which is just stunning. It's something that I'll cherish forever."

Rosie departs from Weatherfield next month when she is offered the chance star in a dating show in London.

Flanagan added: "Everyone knows me for playing Rosie so it's going to take a little while for me to leave her behind. I am an actress and I love acting but I'm not going to jump into something straightaway, as that wouldn't be right.

"I know I made the right decision leaving as it means I can now grow as a person. And with the Websters being such a big part of the Street there's always the opportunity Rosie could return to cause more trouble.

"I'd never say never to going back but at the moment I want to concentrate on what other opportunities are out there for me as an actress."

Coronation Street bosses are said to be planning to offer Brooke Vincent (Sophie Webster) a "mega-bucks" deal to stop her leaving the soap.

----------


## LostVoodoo

Just me thinking she's either never going to work again or will be back in the Street within two years?

----------

Glen1 (30-01-2012)

----------


## Perdita

> Just me thinking she's either never going to work again or will be back in the Street within two years?


Not just you thinking this  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

Yep will be back pretty soon i reckon. And this whole i was so tired up in manchestrr well its called work. its what most people do to survive and live off. 

i dont think her or brooke realose how lucky they are

----------


## Perdita

> Yep will be back pretty soon i reckon. And this whole i was so tired up in manchestrr well its called work. its what most people do to survive and live off. 
> 
> i dont think her or brooke realose how lucky they are


Having been on Corrie for so long, I guess she has got some money behind her and as long as she is with Scott Sinclair, 
she won't feel the pinch too soon.  If that relationship ever ends, she will be back in no time. I do wish her well though, she has not always been my favourite character but Rawsie has been fun the last couple of years  :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> She has not always been my favourite character but Rawsie has been fun the last couple of years


I agree. She has provided great entertainment these last few years as Corries answer to Mrs Beckham

----------


## Katy

yeah i like her as well, she has really grown on me as a character but i just dont like her attitutde when shes helen not Rosie. 

If she could take Sophie with her then that would be even better.

----------


## parkerman

> yeah i like her as well, she has really grown on me as a character but i just dont like her attitutde when shes helen not Rosie. 
> 
> If she could take Sophie with her then that would be even better.


Or better still, Sophie leave INSTEAD of Rawsie.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2012)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think she needs some time out after suffering with anxiety, and deserves a break.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has revealed that she is eyeing a part in Shakespeare play Romeo and Juliet.

The Rosie Webster actress, who announced her decision to quit last year, filmed her final scenes on the Weatherfield soap in December.

Teasing future roles, she told The Sun's TV Buzz: "The perfect role for me would be in Romeo and Juliet. The character Rosie can be quite bitchy at times, but Juliet is more like me. 

"I'm a romantic person so I know I could play that part really well, and I'm quite good at Shakespeare because I studied him for my A-level in English Literature.

"It's a completely fresh start for me, I've been in Corrie for 12 years - it's all I've ever known. But now I'm living in Wales with my boyfriend [footballer Scott Sinclair], who I've been with for two years."

Flanagan, who suffered panic attacks in the autumn, went on: "I feel like I've got this new-found freedom. When I decided to leave Coronation Street, there was other personal stresses in my life.

"But a week later the panic attacks started. I've always been such a confident person, but I started getting feelings of anxiety and being geeky, I was too embarrassed to say anything.

"Gradually it got worse until it was full on for about a month. I was always comfortable at work, so for it to happen to me after 12 years wasn't very pleasant. Getting through it has made me such a strong person."

The star added: "Amazingly, I haven't had any panic attacks for the past two months. It was emotional, everyone came to say goodbye and I was given this CD full of pictures of me and Rosie since day one. But I love my exit storyline. I'm really pleased they didn't kill Rosie off and that the door has been left open."

----------


## alan45

Lordy lordy lordy  The woman is delusional

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm going to miss Rawsie because she is mad as a brush.  She'll never be a Becky Granger or Elsie Tanner but she could make you laugh. Only time will tell if Helen can make it out in the big bad world or will she come back to Corrie. once thing the street will be a lot quieter without her.

----------


## xcarlyx

Fridays episode made me laugh. Thought Rosie would have been too classy to do things in a van lol

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has admitted that she began to dislike her character Rosie Webster.

The 21-year-old actress, who has been in the ITV1 soap since the age of 10, said leaving the show will help her transition to adulthood.

"When I'm acting, I like things to feel real, and I didn't like Rosie's bitchiness. I didn't enjoy *playing that kind of character. She went through a phase of being such a catty girl. As an actress you do the best job you can, but I didn't enjoy it because it didn't feel real," Flanagan told the Sunday Mirror.



Â© Rex Features


"I always said to myself that I was going to leave when I turned 21. For me, the show represents my *childhood, and I just couldn't have properly become an adult if I hadn't left. I'm so grateful for the *opportunities Corrie has given me, but I was in a bubble and the time is right for me to go.

"It finally feels as though I've left my childhood behind. People keep asking me what I'm going to do next, but I just want to enjoy being me and live for the *moment for a while. I've been on Corrie since I was 10. It hasn't just been my job, it's been my whole life."

Flanagan added that she now wants to play a completely different character, such as a role in Downton Abbey or Juliet in Romeo and Juliet.

Rosie will bid farewell to Weatherfield on Friday when viewers see her break up with Jason Grimshaw (Ryan Thomas) to pursue her dream of becoming famous by moving to London for a dating show.

----------


## Perdita

To paraphrase the bumper sticker: âIf the vanâs a rocking, luck donât come knockingâ.  Following their nookie/handbrake slippage and van crash, Jason and Rosie are not happy. After an article in the paper about âRandy Road Safety Model Rosieâ Owen finds out the crash was Jasonâs fault and sacks him. Jason doesnât get much sympathy from Rosie either because she loses her job as the road safety model because of it. 

However, you canât keep a good model down. Rosie gets a call from her agent saying that because of the story in the paper, sheâs got a casting for a new reality show in London. Delighted, Rosie heads off to the audition. And then sheâs over the moon to hear she has got the part. Thereâs only one problem  - she doesnât want Jason to go with her. 

She successfully pleads with Owen to get him his job back so he wonât come to London with her. But when Owen asks Jason to come back to work, Jason refuses, claiming he's moving to London with Rosie. Heâs amazed when Owen reveals it was Rosie who talked him into changing his mind.

He confronts Rosie who finally breaks down and tells him the truth â she doesnât want him with her when she heads off to the bright lights and big city. Heâs heartbroken and furious. But later on when sheâs saying good bye to her family he crosses the street for a final moment. Can they be reconciled? 
Either way, itâs farewell to Rosie. For a dim girl, your light burnt brightly. We will miss you. And your cleavage.


yahoo.tv

----------


## xcarlyx

This makes me laugh. Hasn't Helen been complaining about her character to the dailymail website?

----------

alan45 (05-02-2012)

----------


## lizann

> Or better still, Sophie leave INSTEAD of Rawsie.


Even better all the Websters leave

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bids farewell to Rosie Webster this evening as she heads off to seek fame and fortune.

Rosie (Helen Flanagan) leaves boyfriend Jason (Ryan Thomas) heartbroken in tonight's episodes as she finally tells him the truth about her plans, explaining that she needs to end their relationship as her new TV project is a dating show.

Jason is shocked that Rosie would be so ruthless and gives her some home truths, before sharing the news of their split with an outraged Eileen (Sue Cleaver).

As Rosie later prepares to leave the cobbles, she asks Jason to join her in the taxi for a moment so they can say goodbye properly. Will they part on good or bad terms?

Coronation Street airs tonight at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV1.

 :Crying:  Never thought I would say this but Rawsie, I am going to miss you  :EEK!:

----------


## Dazzle

> Never thought I would say this but Rawsie, I am going to miss you


I'm sad to see her leave, too  :Sad:   .  You could always count on Rosie to make you laugh at her airhead ways.

----------

Chloe O'brien (10-02-2012)

----------


## alan45

Since she left Coronation Street as Rosie Webster, actress Helen Flanagan has been in the tabloids pretty much all the time. 

Pictures of her with various bits of her body on show have been flashed across the papers, with journalists pretty much running stories about her taken from her postings she's made to her twitter account.  

Anyway, it looks like Helen's now got a proper job. She's the face of SpecSavers 2012 challenge to find the spectacle wearer of the year.

----------


## Perdita

Helen Flanagan has admitted that she may start planning for a baby after moving in with boyfriend Scott Sinclair.

However, the ex-Coronation Street actress said that she hopes buying a pet dog will put a stop to her current mood.

"I'd like a dog to stop me getting broody," she told The Sun. "I'll probably get a little baby dog. I'd like a Chihuahua."

Flanagan announced her Corrie departure last October, with her final scenes playing out in February.

Of her future plans, she added: "I'm only 21, I even thought of maybe going back to university. I just want to live for the moment really."

Flanagan has been dating Swansea City footballer Sinclair since January.

----------


## Glen1

Won't be long then before we see Helen's Chihuahua in the tabloids .

----------


## sarah c

bet she wished she'd stayed on the cobbles now:

BREAKING NEWS
Swansea winger Scott Sinclair to undergo a medical at Manchester City after the clubs agree a fee of Â£6.2m. 

The 23-year-old has agreed a four-year contract at the Etihad and is expected to complete the deal later today.

----------

Glen1 (31-08-2012)

----------


## sarah c

bet she wished she'd stayed on the cobbles now:

BREAKING NEWS
Swansea winger Scott Sinclair to undergo a medical at Manchester City after the clubs agree a fee of Â£6.2m. 

The 23-year-old has agreed a four-year contract at the Etihad and is expected to complete the deal later today.

----------


## Glen1

Hope to goodness she doesn't come back ,absolute nightmare.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I liked Rawsie. She needs to com back Eva is a poor replacement.

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has hit back at critics who have branded her a "talentless bimbo".

In an interview with The People, the actress - who left the soap in February - admitted that people often assume she is like her old character Rosie Webster.

"Sometimes people write nasty things about me but I don't take it to heart. I'm just used to it," she told the paper.

"I'm not a bitch, don't spend my boyfriend's money. I have my own money. Some people say I'm a *'talentless bimbo' but I think they have the wrong impression of me.

"You know Rosie, my character from Corrie? People think I'm like that. 

"But she was just a character," explained Flanagan. "People have a misconception of who you are but it's not true."

The 22-year-old revealed that she was frustrated by people thinking she left the soap to pursue the WAG lifestyle with footballer boyfriend Scott Sinclair.

"When I left Corrie I think people thought it was because I just wanted to be with my boyfriend," she said, "and that isn't the case at all. I left because I needed to move on. I really needed to find myself.

"My boyfriend just happens to play football and I support him in his job," she continued. "And I have my own *direction, my own career, my own goals."

Flanagan also admitted that joining the soap at the age of ten meant that she didn't really have time to choose her own path in life.

"I remember when [I left school to concentrate on Coronation Street] I was 16," she said. "I just wasn't in the right place, I couldn't concentrate... I wasn't off the rails but I was a little bit crazy.

"It was the wrong time for me," Flanagan explained, "but since leaving Corrie I've been keeping my options open. I'm going back to my old school, Westholme in Blackburn. The *principal is amazing and she said I could do my A Levels privately."

She continued: "I'm enrolling to do history, *psychology and religious studies. Those are the subjects I really enjoyed when I was younger and I'm looking forward to *focusing my mind.

"It's easy to get wrapped up in make-up and *fashion," she admitted. "Now I'm looking forward to *focusing on something that really matters in life."

----------


## Perdita

Helen Flanagan has revealed that she quit Coronation Street due to a bout of depression.

The Rosie Webster actress, who stood down from her Weatherfield role last October, explained that she felt "trapped" on the show she had been part of for 11 years.

Flanagan, who has relocated to Australia to compete on this year's I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here!, is quoted as saying in this week's Reveal magazine: "I've suffered from depression.

"It was the main reason I had to leave Coronation Street. I was down and it was very intense - I don't think I was very well.

"I wasn't happy there any more. I wanted to find my own identity and I didn't feel free - I couldn't be myself or do what I wanted to do.

"I like to think I'm strong, but I really struggled. My head was in such a state that I wanted to run away, without thinking where I'd go or how I'd get there."

----------


## Brucie

Helen Flanagan should be a warning to any other parents who think it's a good idea to let their children grow up on the set of a soap opera. Self obsessed, thick as two short planks, doesn't know how to do basic things like washing towells (she sends them to the dry cleaners apparently) or look after her own hair (hairdressers every other day, just to get it blow dried) - the list goes on and hopefully her parents are ashamed of themsekves when they watch her on I'm a non-entity, get me out of here. I can only imagine what the lad who plays Simon Barlow will be like when he's "grown up" - he's already given adult style lines despite his young age. Lost in Showbiz is the phrase that sums it up. If you doubt what I'm saying, just take a look at Adam Rickett (the young Nick Tilsley) when he's next on your tv screen!

----------

alan45 (23-11-2012), Chloe O'brien (25-11-2012), Glen1 (23-11-2012), parkerman (23-11-2012), Siobhan (23-11-2012), tammyy2j (21-01-2013)

----------


## Glen1

Absolutely spot on Brucie, Iv'e always been staggered by the massive salaries and fees some of these  talentless young actors get paid, they must think the viewing public are a load of muppets.

----------

Brucie (26-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

Helen Flanagan has claimed that the Coronation Street cast and crew used to laugh at her on the set.

The I'm a Celebrity star believes writers destroyed her self-confidence when giving her character Rosie Webster "silly costumes".

Flanagan told the Daily Mail: "I felt people were taking the mickey out of me. I felt Rosie had become a cartoon character and I wasn't being taken seriously.

"At times, when I was asked to wear silly costumes, I felt a bit degraded and demoralised and there were times when I ran off set because I couldn't stand it anymore."

She continued: "I just wanted to be myself. I wanted to get rid of this sexy image. I felt I was being laughed at.

"I thought people at work didn't like me anymore and considered me a drama queen, a brattish diva, but I was severely depressed. I was crying my eyes out all the time.

"Eventually, someone at work pulled me aside and said, 'I really don't think you can do this anymore', because I was not well at all."

The actress pinpointed one particular moment of upset, recalling: "Once, on Corrie, I had to do this really sexy scene with loads of dialogue. I'd hardly been sleeping and couldn't concentrate so I was struggling to remember the words. 

"I was wearing a bra and knickers, feeling very self-conscious, going through really bad depression. I felt knackered and just burst into tears. It was too much pressure."

Flanagan stood down from Corrie in October 2011 before her character departed Weatherfield in February 2012.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Flanagan told the Daily Mail: "I felt people were taking the mickey out of me. I felt Rosie had become a cartoon character and I wasn't being taken seriously.
> 
> "At times, when I was asked to wear silly costumes, I felt a bit degraded and demoralised and there were times when I ran off set because I couldn't stand it anymore."


No, it's because you can't act and they had to make you play yourself. And was it so degrading that you somehow had to force yourself to parade about on I'm A Celebrity in just a bra, along with all those photoshoots you do now?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Flanagan told the Daily Mail: "I felt people were taking the mickey out of me. I felt Rosie had become a cartoon character and I wasn't being taken seriously.
> 
> "At times, when I was asked to wear silly costumes, I felt a bit degraded and demoralised and there were times when I ran off set because I couldn't stand it anymore."


No, it's because you can't act and they had to make you play yourself. And was it so degrading that you somehow had to force yourself to parade about on I'm A Celebrity in just a bra, along with all those photoshoots you do now?

----------


## Perdita

There will be no Rovers Return for Helen Flanagan after Corrie bosses last night ended hopes of her ever making a comeback to the show.

Soap chiefs did not kill off popular character Rosie Webster when the 22-year-old quit in February last year, leaving the door open for a return in the future.

But that has now been slammed shut after Helen suggested the award-winning ITV1 show was to blame for her depression.

A Coronation Street source revealed: “There was a lot of disappointment on the set when Helen came out and said what she did, especially as people looked after her on the show.

“Her character was very popular and there was a genuine feeling that she could return one day. But that’s not going to happen now.”

Speaking this week, the actress, who lives with Man City star Scott Sinclair, 23, insisted that some of Rosie’s storylines left her struggling to cope.


Role: Helen had been in the show since she was child
Rex
She said: “When I was about 16, all these storylines suddenly happened with Rosie doing sexy scenes.

“My character changed the minute I grew breasts. I went overnight from a 32AA to a 32E and at times I struggled with it.

"I was willing to do the scenes because it seemed like fun. But it also felt weird because my family are very strict.

"Rosie may have been very promiscuous, but I was the complete opposite.”

The I’m A Celebrity... beauty added: “I did one really sexy scene with loads of dialogue.

"I struggled with the words, wearing a bra and knickers and felt very self-conscious. I was going through bad depression and it was too much pressure – I burst into tears.

“I think people thought I was a drama queen, but I was depressed.”

A Corrie spokesman said: “We’ve had no discussions about bringing back Helen’s character.”

Sunday Mirror

----------


## Perdita

Former Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has revealed that she is not ruling out a return to the cobbles.

The actress told Bang Showbiz that she would like her character Rosie Webster to head back to Weatherfield with a baby in a surprise storyline twist.

Flanagan commented: "You can never say never. Who knows what will happen in the future? I love Coronation Street. I was on the show for 12 years and was fortunate enough not to be killed off on the show, so there's always a chance of going back."

She continued: "I would like Rosie to come back with a bang. She's been away in London doing modelling so she probably thinks she's a bit above everyone. 

"But I'd like to see her back with Jason, or it would be great if she came back with a baby. I'd love that."

Flanagan added that show bosses should also bring back Kevin Kennedy's popular character Curly Watts following recent press speculation.

She said: "It would be great if Curly Watts came back!"

Rosie split from Jason and left Weatherfield in February 2012 after Flanagan decided to bow out from the role.

----------


## Perdita

CORONATION STREET BOSSES ARE PLOTTING HER 'SENSATIONAL' COMEBACK TO THE COBBLES

Helen Flanagan is at the centre of comeback talks on Coronation Street. 

Bosses are hoping that they can bag the actress, as well as Michael Le Vall, to create an "amazing" storyline to put an end to the recent rumours of the "curse of Corrie". 

Their plan would see the return of Kevin and Rosie Webster in Weatherfield. An insider told The Daily Star, "The Websters are one of our strongest families. Having them all back together will be popular with the fans and show our faith in Michael and Helen."

However, both actors have had a rocky time in recent months. 

Helen, who quit the show in February 2012 to pursue other projects, hit the headlines after the breakdown of her romance with Manchester City player, Scott Sinclair. Michael faces trial next month over child sex offences which bosses hope will be cleared so that he can return to work on the soap. 

The insider continued, "Returning to Corrie could give Michael and Helen the stability they need."

handbag.com

----------

Dazzle (10-08-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> Helen Flanagan is at the centre of comeback talks on Coronation Street.


I'm not sure how I feel about Rosie coming back - Helen Flanagan isn't a good actress, but she does make me laugh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Itâs a girl! Helen Flanagan and Scott Sinclair welcome beautiful baby Matilda Jessica and share first photos
The couple have shared gorgeous photos of their bundle of joy
Helen Flanagan and Scott Sinclair are now parents to a beautiful baby girl.
The couple, who left the sex of their baby a surprise until her arrival, have now shared pictures of the tiny tot on their social networks as well as announcing her name.
Helen and her footballer beau have called her Matilda Jessica. How cute.
The couple shunned a fancy magazine deal to share the first photos of their daughter by both posting shots of the family on their pages.
Scott described Matilda's birth as the 'best day', as he captioned a beautiful selfie with Helen holding their little girl: "Best day of my life welcome to the world Matilda Jessica Sinclair", along with love heart emojis.
In another photo, posted by Helen, Matilda wearing a cute little yellow babygro which was emblazoned with the message: âApple of my mummyâs eyeâ.
She captioned the photo: "Matilda Jessica Sinclair my beautiful little girl x"
In another intimate photo, the newborn could be seen getting a lot of skin contact with her daddy as he held her while topless. Helen captioned the bonding photo: "The man I love and our world".
While recovering in the hospital, new mum Helen took a selfie as she held her new bundle of joy, captioning the photo: "My everything".
The former Coronation Street beauty, who was nearly a fortnight past her due date, is reportedly recovering in a hospital in Birmingham after giving birth on Monday.
According to The Sun, one pal sent their best wishes, saying: "Helen gave birth on Monday in Birmingham and she is still there recovering. It is hoped that she'll be back home in a day or so.
"It is very exciting for them and both of their families."
The 24-year-old model and actress was expected to give birth in mid-June and doctors decided to induce her in the past few days.
Her friend revealed Helen was hoping to have the baby naturally but the doctors decided it was for the best, adding that she is "exhausted but doing well."
A few months ago the star said she was the "happiest I've ever been" with Aston Villa player Scott and revealed the pair plan to tie the knot soon.
She said: "We'll definitely get married at some point. Scott knows what type of ring I want â one with a huge rock on it.
The couple have been keeping themselves occupied while waiting for the baby to arrive and Helen shared a snap of them playing Monopoly, writing: "Playing Monopoly ‪#‎waitingforbaby‬ ‪#‎geeks‬."




Congratulations to them - Love the name Matilda  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (01-07-2015), maidmarian (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Itâs a girl! Helen Flanagan and Scott Sinclair welcome beautiful baby Matilda Jessica and share first photoD


What an adorable baby.  Congratulations to Helen and Scott.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (01-07-2015), Perdita (01-07-2015), tammyy2j (01-07-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Rosie Webster is to make a welcome return to the cobbles - five years after leaving Weatherfield.



Actress Helen Flanagan is to reprise the role she made famous and will begin filming at the end of the year. She will be on screen until the Spring.

Viewers will first see Rosie in February. She surprises her parents when she arrives back to visit them with sister Sophie whoâs returning from their trip to Miami.

Rosie left Weatherfield to star in a reality TV Show in February 2012, viewers have seen mum Sally go to visit her on numerous occasions but she has never come home - until now!

Storyline details are being kept under wraps but one thing is certain - Rosieâs visit to see her family wonât be uneventful.

Coronation Street Producer Kate Oates said:

âThe Websters have missed Rosie and so have we. With Sophie away on holiday with her sister it seemed like the ideal time to bring Rosie back home with her for a visit.

"We are delighted that Helen is as keen explore what Rosie has been up to away from the cobbles as we are.â

Helen Flanagan said:

âI'm so excited to be returning to Coronation Street and being part of the Webster family again.â

Coronation Street

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Glen1 (05-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

let me guess, she's going to try and steal someones boyfriend

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> let me guess, she's going to try and steal someones boyfriend


Aidan?  Being a glamour model he might be interested in her showing off Underworld goodies  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Glen1 (05-10-2016), LouiseP (05-10-2016), parkerman (05-10-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Aidan?  Being a glamour model he might be interested in her showing off Underworld goodies


Or maybe showing off her own goodies.  :Ninja:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Glen1 (05-10-2016), Perdita (05-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> let me guess, she's going to try and steal someones boyfriend


Tim from her mum  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

LouiseP (05-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> Aidan?  Being a glamour model he might be interested in her showing off Underworld goodies


am i the only one who thinks andy is hotter than aiden? i swear whenever he comes on screen i'm just like Daaaamn boy.

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (05-10-2016), swmc66 (05-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> am i the only one who thinks andy is hotter than aiden? i swear whenever he comes on screen i'm just like Daaaamn boy.


No you're not.  I don't know what everyone sees in Aidan and would much prefer Andy myself.  :Wub: 


I'm really looking forward to seeing Rosie again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> let me guess, she's going to try and steal someones boyfriend


Perhaps she could get together with Kirk and they could spend their evenings in intellectual conversation. :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Glen1 (05-10-2016), swmc66 (05-10-2016), tammyy2j (05-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Perhaps she could get together with Kirk and they could spend their evenings in intellectual conversation.


Beth would crush her if she takes her Kirkie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2016), Glen1 (05-10-2016), lizann (05-10-2016), swmc66 (05-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Perhaps she could get together with Kirk and they could spend their evenings in intellectual conversation.


Perhaps Ken would lend them the copy of Anna Karenina that he was once so desperate for Audrey to read.  :Lol:

----------

Glen1 (05-10-2016), lizann (05-10-2016), swmc66 (05-10-2016), tammyy2j (06-10-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> Perhaps she could get together with Kirk and they could spend their evenings in intellectual conversation.


yeah i was watching older episodes on youtube and she was a bit of a dumbass wasn't she

----------


## lizann

> yeah i was watching older episodes on youtube and she was a bit of a dumbass wasn't she


 and sally sent her to a posh school to get highly educated  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> yeah i was watching older episodes on youtube and she was a bit of a dumbass wasn't she


 and sally sent her to a posh school to get highly educated  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

Rosie wasn't particularly dumb or vacuous growing up. She was given a personality transplant in her latter stages for some reason.  Helen Flanagan has said she hated the way she was made to prance around in minimal clothing, so perhaps Rosie will return slightly changed?

----------


## olivia1896

> Rosie wasn't particularly dumb or vacuous growing up. She was given a personality transplant in her latter stages for some reason.  Helen Flanagan has said she hated the way she was made to prance around in minimal clothing, so perhaps Rosie will return slightly changed?


remember when she went to the movies the see a 3D movie with jason and wore sunglasses instead of 3D glasses

----------


## Dazzle

> remember when she went to the movies the see a 3d movie with jason and wore sunglasses instead of 3d glasses


 :Rotfl:

----------

Glen1 (06-10-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Rosie wasn't particularly dumb or vacuous growing up. She was given a personality transplant in her latter stages for some reason.  Helen Flanagan has said she hated the way she was made to prance around in minimal clothing, so perhaps Rosie will return slightly changed?


The same Helen who did countless lads mag shoots  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (06-10-2016), lizann (06-10-2016), parkerman (06-10-2016), Perdita (06-10-2016)

----------


## Glen1

Indeed, and I bet the same Rawsie who'll have her kit off in the first month of TV appearance.   :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> The same Helen who did countless lads mag shoots


Well she was older then and in control.  It's not the same as feeling you have no choice in the matter.  Plus she was suffering from depression at the time which causes your self-confidence plummet.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Well she was older then and in control.  It's not the same as feeling you have no choice in the matter.  Plus she was suffering from depression at the time which causes your self-confidence plummet.


I thought the change in Rosie's character happened after the more risky photos Helen was doing

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought the change in Rosie's character happened after the more risky photos Helen was doing


I don't know the details but Helen has said she felt degraded and demoralised on set so something was very wrong.  I'm not a fan of these "lad's mags" photo shoots that a lot of young celeb females do, but doing them doesn't mean they should feel forced into situations on a film set where they feel degraded.  

I suppose one of the differences is that the number of people at a photo shoot can be strictly controlled whereas there can be dozens of people behind the scenes on a film set.

Anyway I don't really know much about it and have just read bits and pieces here and there, but I think it's horrible that Helen's experience on the Corrie set left her so feeling so negative whatever she got up to elsewhere.

Hopefully she'll be more in control now she's agreed to return for a limited time and will only appear half dressed if she feels comfortable doing so.

----------

parkerman (07-10-2016), Perdita (06-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Indeed, and I bet the same Rawsie who'll have her kit off in the first month of TV appearance.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ts-60k-a-week/

----------

Glen1 (07-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Indeed, and I bet the same Rawsie who'll have her kit off in the first month of TV appearance.


https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ts-60k-a-week/

----------


## swmc66

I started to like her after she came on celebrity get me out if here

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Kate Oates has dropped a juicy new hint about Rosie Webster's return storyline, promising that she'll cause trouble for her younger sister Sophie.

Last week, it was announced that Helen Flanagan has been lured back for a guest stint in the role of Rosie, which will see her return to the cobbles for a specific storyline.

Sophie will soon be heading off from Weatherfield to enjoy an extended trip in Miami with Rosie.

This story serves a sneaky double purpose, giving Brooke Vincent time off to do theatre and ultimately bringing Rosie back home in the New Year.


Sophie confides in Kevin
Â©  ITV

Speaking at Coronation Street press event this week, Kate confirmed that she's been "toying" with the idea of bringing back Rosie since taking over as producer.

"Rosie is just such a colourful character," Kate explained.

"I thought it'd great for Sophie as well. I wanted to see Sophie maybe led up the garden path a bit and see her in a bit of trouble.

"I think that Rosie will cause Sophie a lot of headaches."

Corrie has announced a number of other exciting comebacks recently. Peter Barlow is back on screen next week, while Toyah Battersby is heading back home this Christmas.

Asked how she decided who to bring back, Kate replied: "It's people that you miss - people who feel so Corrie and still have those connections. You feel that they can come in with instant stories, which will be exciting. It's people who just feel very true to the show.

"They're all people who can have fresh storylines in the show and who will feel true to Corrie's past, without harking back to the past.

"That's the important thing. That's the fine line that you want to tread with a show like Corrie. You want to be true to its roots and to the viewers' love of the show, but also look forward. I think everyone that we're bringing back has that capability."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> "I thought it'd great for Sophie as well. I wanted to see Sophie maybe led up the garden path a bit and see her in a bit of trouble.
> 
> "I think that Rosie will cause Sophie a lot of headaches."


I like the sound of this.  Sophie is such a dour character nowadays, but I used to enjoy her and Rosie's bickering when they were growing up.

I'm not sure where the photo of Rosie in the above post is taken from, but I like the idea of her being a vlogging star about all things silly and superficial.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

If you thought Rosie Webster was going to come back to Coronation Street without causing any kind of storm, you might want to think again.

It's being reported by The Sun that the returning character - played by Helen Flanagan - will be entangled in a drugs scandal after bringing back cocaine from America. Oh, Rosie.

Police find nothing when they search the Websters' home. But Rosie and her sister Sophie (Brooke Vincent) discover the drug in a bag full of sweets they brought back from travelling.

A shocked Rosie tells Sophie that someone must have planted the white powder on her. They plan to bury it - at least until Adam Barlow (Sam Robertson) finds out and offers to sell it for them.

However, after the sisters tell their struggling dad Kevin (Michael Le Vell) about what's happened, he decides to have a word with Adam.

So, a nice and calm comeback for Rosie Webster, thenâ¦

Helen Flanagan, Rosie Webster, Coronation Street
  REX SHUTTERSTOCK
It was announced back in October that Helen Flanagan would be reprising her role after five years away from the ITV soap - although she won't be hitting our screens until February.


At the time of the announcement, show producer Kate Oates said: "The Websters have missed Rosie and so have we.

"With Sophie away on holiday with her sister it seemed like the ideal time to bring Rosie back home with her for a visit.

"We are delighted that Helen is as keen explore what Rosie has been up to away from the cobbles as we are."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (21-12-2016), swmc66 (21-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Here's our very first look at the exciting moment Coronation Street fans have been waiting for, as Sophie Webster is reunited on screen with her sister Rosie for the first time in five years.

Corrie bosses have lured back Helen Flanagan for a guest stint as Rosie, who was last seen on the cobbles in February 2012 when she left Weatherfield to take part in a reality TV show.

Helen actually returned to filming late last year, but she's now been pictured working on location for the first time since she arrived back.

Helen and her on-screen sister Brooke Vincent were caught shooting scenes in Manchester and looked closer than ever as they cuddled up together in the cold.

Helen Flanagan and Brooke Vincent film Coronation Street scenes as Rosie and Sophie Webster
Â©  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
Looks like they may have also been having a cheeky look at their scripts for some last-minute line-learning in between scenes.

In the fictional world of Corrie, the Webster sisters have actually been back together for the past few months, as Sophie went to join Rosie on an extended holiday in America back in October.

When Sophie returns in February, she'll have Rosie with her - kicking off an exciting new storyline for the Websters.

Helen Flanagan and Brooke Vincent film Coronation Street scenes as Rosie and Sophie Webster
Â©  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
Speaking late last year, Helen revealed: "I'm so excited to be returning to Coronation Street and being part of the Webster family again."

Coronation Street's producer Kate Oates added: "The Websters have missed Rosie and so have we.

"With Sophie away on holiday with her sister it seemed like the ideal time to bring Rosie back home with her for a visit.

"We are delighted that Helen is as keen to explore what Rosie has been up to away from the cobbles as we are."

Helen will be back on our screens as Rosie until the spring.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017), parkerman (05-01-2017), swmc66 (05-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Rosie Webster kissing Brian Packham definitely isn't a soap storyline we ever expected to write about - but here we are.

The surprise moment takes place later this year, when Rosie comes up with a very cheeky way to distract Brian on the Weatherfield allotments.

Helen Flanagan has been pictured working on location for the hilarious scenes, which see Rosie kissing Brian when she needs to keep herself out of trouble.

Rosie is being thrown straight into a dramatic new storyline when she returns to the cobbles next month, as she gets embroiled in a drugs scandal by inadvertently bringing cocaine back from America with her.

Coronation Street filming pictures: Rosie Webster kisses Brian Packham
Â©  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
These new pictures reveal the aftermath of Rosie's big mistake, as she persuades her sister Sophie (Brooke Vincent) to help her bury the drugs on the allotments.

When nosy parker Brian (Peter Gunn) comes along, Rosie is in desperate need to keep him busy - so she reverts to type by tempting him with this kiss.

With Brian's mind elsewhere, Sophie is free to get digging without disturbance. But is it really the last the Websters have heard about the drugs? We doubt it!

News of Corrie's drugs storyline leaked out last month, when it was revealed that the Webster sisters will find cocaine stashed among a bag of sweets they bought while travelling.

Coronation Street filming pictures: Sophie Webster digs to bury drugs
Â©  MARK CAMPBELL / MCPIX
Rosie realises someone must have planted the drugs on her, but rather than come clean to the police, she decides a cunning cover-up is the best way forward.

Well, nobody ever said it would be a quiet return for Rosie. Although why she doesn't just do a Max Branning and get rid of them down the sink is a mystery to us!

Helen is reprising her role as Rosie after five years away from Coronation Street. She arrives back on our screens in February and will stick around until the spring.

Speaking late last year, Helen revealed: "I'm so excited to be returning to Coronation Street and being part of the Webster family again."

Coronation Street producer Kate Oates added: "The Websters have missed Rosie and so have we. With Sophie away on holiday with her sister it seemed like the ideal time to bring Rosie back home with her for a visit.

"We are delighted that Helen is as keen to explore what Rosie has been up to away from the cobbles as we are."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Here's our very first look at the exciting moment Coronation Street fans have been waiting for


Really!? :Ponder:

----------

lizann (05-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Really!?


 yes we are all looking forward to rosie kissing brian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Really!?


 yes we are all looking forward to rosie kissing brian  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

I'm looking forward to seeing Rosie - she was such a fun character at her best.  The trouble is that I fear KO and her team will be unable to write well for her.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has said she would love to stay on the show beyond her current three-month contract.

It was announced last year that Helen would be returning to the soap after five years away, with her character Rosie Webster hitting our screens again next week.

Helen is currently only contracted to stay for 12 weeks, but she has been honest about the fact she would be open to staying longer.

When asked about her plans during an appearance on Loose Women today (February 1), she said: "I've got a three-month contract. I'm not too sure, but I'd love to [stay] because I'm really, really enjoying it. I wanted to go back and I was really excited."

However, her return to the soap world does come at a price as she is currently living apart from her partner Scott Sinclair. Although it doesn't sound like she is too worried about their living set-up at the moment.

"Me and Matilda live with my mum and dad during the week, and then at the weekend we go down to Glasgow to see Scott," she said.

"It's lovely though and it's nice to have a break. It's not easy but I'm really supportive of his career and he is really supportive of mine."

And teasing a possible new romance for Rosie upon her return, Helen added: "I can only really see her with Adam Barlow. There is a spark there. They suit each other. I can't see her with anyone else on the Street."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

The way for her to stay on would be for her to murder a couple of people, become a popular character and she's there for life!

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), lizann (01-02-2017), Perdita (01-02-2017), swmc66 (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> The way for her to stay on would be for her to murder a couple of people, become a popular character and she's there for life!


I like Helen but she has not got Connor McIntyreÂ´s acting skills ... :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), lizann (02-02-2017), parkerman (01-02-2017), swmc66 (02-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like Helen but she has not got Connor McIntyreÂ´s acting skills ...


Rosie often used to make me giggle and I found her quite endearing so I could forgive the dubious acting. I hope she's still written as funny this time around.

----------

Perdita (09-02-2017), swmc66 (02-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Sorry all you Rosie haters but Helen Flanagan's signed a new contract.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

http://metro.co.uk/2017/02/09/corona...tract-6438080/

----------


## swmc66

I think she is growing on me

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

people just need to find something new to whinge about

----------


## swmc66

She will take all this personally as she is quite a sensitive person

----------


## indigodance

Rosie is being Rosie ... if she had a personality change we would all be complaining yet again.  I like her airhead moments .... quite refreshing after gloomy Nick and Peter standoffs ....

----------

Dazzle (10-02-2017), parkerman (10-02-2017), Perdita (10-02-2017), swmc66 (10-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street look set to be lining up a Webster family bombshell as Helen Flanagan and Brooke Vincent have been snapped filming on location as Rosie and Sophie seemingly go on the hunt for a long lost aunt. But what will they find and why are they looking for her? 
Both Sally and Kevin have sisters so it remains to be seen which aunt this rumoured new storyline relates to and what the outcome will be for the family.
We last saw Sallyâs sister Gina Seddon on the Street in 1989, when she left to marry a lorry driver â although we have seen Sally head off to visit her since then. Meanwhile, Kevâs sister Debbie was last seen in 1985 and was last mentioned in 2011 when she bought a Turkish villa.
Will Sally be reunited with Gina or has Debbie had a bad turn of luck and ended up back in the UK and living on this estate that Rosie and Sophie find themselves on.
Coronation Streets Rosie and Sophie Webster (played by Helen Flanagan and Brooke Vincent look a bit over dressed when they go looking for the auntie on a rough estate. The pair are seen walking to a house full of rubbish in the front garden and looking through the window. The actress who plays her auntie tries to rub HelenÂ´s leg
gs to keep her warm.

(Picture: Eamonn and James Clarke)
It seems that Rosie and Sophie will get some sort of result as the actresses were seen embracing and chatting to another performer between takes.
But exactly who the character is remains to be seen â as ever, Coronation Street donât comment on rumoured future plotlines or speculation.
Whatever the case, though, more screen time for the Websters can only be a good thing.


metro.co.uk

----------


## Perdita

Rosie Webster is set for a humiliating situation in Coronation Street when one of Tim Metcalfeâs window cleaning customers gets the wrong end of the stick and accuses her of being a peeping tom when she is caught loitering near his home.
Can Rosie and Tim explain that Rosie meant no harm or is she about to get caught up in a right old scandal that could lose her stepdad some serious business â not to mention their reputation?

Helen Flanagan, dressed in Rosieâs simply fabulous bright pink overalls, was filming on location with Joe Duttine and a guest star who plays the outraged customer who comes to the door dressed in not very much and demands an explanation from Rosie.

The scenes look set to be a good laugh â providing that Rosie manages to get out of the mess she is in, that is.

But it remains unclear whether the scenes are a standaline Corrie caper or whether this could be the start of some chemistry between Rosie and the man she is accused of perving on.

After all, many a soap relationship has started with a deeply awkward situation!


Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/06/22/corona...#ixzz4kol7fHRi

----------

parkerman (23-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Helen Flanagan has confirmed she and her partner Scott Sinclair are expecting their second child.

The actress confirmed the news in an interview with OK! Magazine, where the couple admitted the news came as a bit of a surprise.

"I did three more tests just to make sure it was correct!" Helen said. "I had a very strong feeling I was pregnant, so I wasn't surprised.'

"I was very happy, but I was a bit taken aback as this baby wasn't in the plan. I knew I would feel a lot better once I'd told Scott."

During the interview, Helen opened up about her suffering with severe morning sickness (hyperemesis gravidarum) during the pregnancy, and added that the thought of giving birth again terrifies her.

"It always has," she said. "It petrifies me. Before I went into labour last time, I cried. I was really scared."

Still, the pair are excited for their new arrival, with Helen revealing that the couple's first daughter Matilda is already hoping for a little sister and that they plan to have the baby in Glasgow.

"I think it's quite nice that we had Matilda in Birmingham as Scott was playing for Aston Villa then, and now with our second baby, it will be nice to tell him or her they were born in Scotland as Daddy plays for Celtic," she added.


OK Magazine cover - w/c December 18
Â©  OK! MAGAZINE

Helen previously opened up about wanting to expand her family back in February, and now it looks like Helen and Scott are now eyeing up wedding plans sooner rather than later.

"We both would love to get married and for us all to have same name," Helen said, while Scott added: "I think we'll get married pretty soon."

Helen returned to her role as Rosie Webster in Corrie earlier this year and later opened up about how she was really enjoying picking up with her character again.

Read the full story in this week's OK! Magazine â out today


Digital Spy


_Wonder how they will write her out for maternity leave_

----------


## mysangry

so are we now to have numerous shots of large handbags and jumbo cushions to become part of Rosies Attire!
No doubt she will get a lucrative modelling job back in the States so she can be conveniently written out and able to come back, been a nice little stop gap for her between pregnancies!!

----------

Perdita (29-12-2017), Rear window (02-01-2018)

----------


## Perdita

Can see her bump in some scenes now, she will be leaving soon .. wonder what her exit storyline will be ... 

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ternity-break/

----------

tammyy2j (04-04-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Can see her bump in some scenes now, she will be leaving soon .. wonder what her exit storyline will be ... 
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...ternity-break/


Does she leave with Aidan off travelling if he does not die

----------


## Perdita

Holly Willoughby and Phillip Schofield are joining the cast of Coronation Street playing themselves as part of Rosie’s exit storyline which will see her (Rosie not Helen) appear on This Morning ...

----------


## Perdita

We knew to expect the unexpected with Rosie Webster's upcoming exit storyline in Coronation Street, but we have to admit we didn't see this one coming.

ITV is set to crossover two of its most popular shows as This Morning's Holly Willoughby and Phillip Schofield hop over to the cobbles to play a part in Rosie's departure.

We're very much looking forward to this.

Corrie producer Kate Oates confirmed the crossover to the Radio Times, promising that Rosie's (temporary) farewell from the soap will "be great comedy".

"Phillip and Holly are coming in for a bit of fun as part of Helen Flanagan's exit story," she said. "It will be great comedy and they're such good sports."

Helen Flanagan hasn't given much away in terms of her character's circumstances, but she has – again – insisted that it's going to be "hilarious".

"I'm going out in very much 'Rosie' style," said the actress, who's going on maternity leave. "The storyline is hilarious, actually. It is really, really funny.


"I've really enjoyed that about my character, doing the comedy. I've really enjoyed doing that."

Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

https://www.hellomagazine.com/health...-to-baby-girl/


Helen has had a baby girl named Delilah Ruby   :Smile:   Congratulations   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

why why why delilah

----------


## Perdita

Her return has been confirmed but no time schedule yet   :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> Her return has been confirmed but no time schedule yet


 return with adam?

----------


## lizann

helen is pregnant

----------


## Perdita

> helen is pregnant


Not going to return from Japan any time soon then  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...omes-baby-boy/

Has had a little boy, Charlie Scott... congratulations   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tv/16026436...box=1630523187

Has quit for good????

----------

